# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Internet est un danger pour la dmocratie !

## om

> Interrog lundi matin sur France 2, Jean-Franois Cop a estim qu'Internet tait  *un danger pour la dmocratie* . Sur France info, Henri Guaino dnonait vendredi  *une transparence absolue qui est le dbut du totalitarisme* .


Ce passage est extrait de l'article L'affaire Hortefeux illustre la mfiance de l'UMP vis--vis du Net publi dans _Le Monde_.

Aprs les clbres slogans de George Orwell dans 1984 :
 La guerre, c'est la paix.  La libert, c'est l'esclavage.  L'ignorance, c'est la force. 

Aprs le classique :
 Partager, c'est voler. 

Voici donc :
 La libert d'expression, c'est dangereux pour la dmocratie.  La transparence, c'est du totalitarisme. 

Toujours Jean-Franois Cop :



> Il y a derrire a un dbat de fond qui est celui du *rle que nous allons laisser  Internet en matire de diffusion de l'information*.


http://blog.rom1v.com/2009/09/intern...la-democratie/

----------


## Valre

Et videmment, les media "mainstream" (presse, TV) ne relvent pas ce genre d'horreur, terrifis qu'ils sont par la concurrence d'internet...

Le pb c'est que leur crdibilit en prend encore plus un coup, et que du coup les gens vont davantage chercher l'info l o on la trouve: sur internet...

----------


## Furikawari

> Et videmment, les media "mainstream" (presse, TV) ne relvent pas ce genre d'horreur, terrifis qu'ils sont par la concurrence d'internet...
> 
> Le pb c'est que leur crdibilit en prend encore plus un coup, et que du coup les gens vont davantage chercher l'info l o on la trouve: sur internet...


Pour cette histoire je mettrais tout de mme un petit bmol : l'info a t sortie par le monde (et c'est effectivement suffisamment rare ces derniers temps pour tre remarqu), certes la vido tait sur le net mais je ne suis pas certain que dans ce cas l internet n'ait pas juste servi de relais entre journalistes : ceux de LCP qui voulaient sortir l'info (suite  la censure de Leclerc) et ceux du monde qui l'ont sortie... Cela dit il ne s'agit que de spculations/impressions sur ce que j'ai vu de cette affaire  ::):

----------


## Valre

Tu as raison, mais pourquoi aucun journaliste ne relve les horreurs que profre l'UMP en ce moment?




> La libert d'expression, c'est dangereux pour la dmocratie.  La transparence, c'est du totalitarisme.


 ::calim2:: 

http://www.rue89.com/2009/09/14/apre...s-antiracistes

----------


## Louis Griffont

Le problme n'est pas ici les propos d'Hortefeux, mais la dmocratie en danger.

De plus en plus, Sarkozy montre son vrai visage ! Il est plus proche d'un dictateur que d'un dmocrate !

----------


## gege2061

Aprs le magnifique point Godwin gagn par le prsident du SNEP, pour rappel :



> "Ces gens-l, ils auraient vendu du beurre aux allemands pendant la guerre !" Christophe Lameignre, prsident du SNEP,  propos des pirates luttant contre Hadopi.


Apparemment il a fait des jaloux...

----------


## Mdinoc

a fait peur, vraiment...

----------


## Louis Griffont

C'est pour moi ce point Goldwin ?  ::?:  

Si oui, tu peux m'expliquer pourquoi ?

----------


## Valre

> C'est pour moi ce point Goldwin ?  
> 
> Si oui, tu peux m'expliquer pourquoi ?


Je dirais que non.

----------


## gege2061

> C'est pour moi ce point Goldwin ?  
> 
> Si oui, tu peux m'expliquer pourquoi ?


Pas du tout, c'est pour nos chres hommes politique cits par om.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Ok, autant pour moi.  ::ccool::

----------


## haygus

Cela se voyait que Sarkozy pour democrate il y avait mieux ...
(bon a troll un peu mais bon avec Royal on aurait pas trop boug)

sinon j'ai peur.

----------


## OWickerman

> Tu as raison, mais pourquoi aucun journaliste ne relve les horreurs que profre l'UMP en ce moment?


Peut-tre parce qu'en France il n'y a quasiment plus de journalistes ?
Sauf sur le net  :;):

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Peut-tre parce qu'en France il n'y a quasiment plus de journalistes ?
> Sauf sur le net


Ce ne sont pas les journalistes (et mme les bons) qui manquent aujourd'hui, ce sont les espaces pour qu'il puissent s'exprimer. Un journaliste est avant un homme ou une femme ayant besoin d'argent pour vivre.

Alors quand les rdactions sont museles par l'UMP, ben les journalistes sont obligs de rester dans les clous. 

Leur dernier espace de libert c'est internet, mais pour combien de temps encore ?  ::calim2::

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Ce ne sont pas les journalistes (et mme les bons) qui manquent aujourd'hui, ce sont les espaces pour qu'il puissent s'exprimer. Un journaliste est avant un homme ou une femme ayant besoin d'argent pour vivre.
> 
> Alors quand les rdactions sont museles par l'UMP, ben les journalistes sont obligs de rester dans les clous. 
> 
> Leur dernier espace de libert c'est internet, mais pour combien de temps encore ?


Ils peuvent vendre leur article au canard enchain! ::ccool::  ::mouarf::

----------


## souviron34

> Ce ne sont pas les journalistes (et mme les bons) qui manquent aujourd'hui, ce sont les espaces pour qu'il puissent s'exprimer. Un journaliste est avant un homme ou une femme ayant besoin d'argent pour vivre.
> 
> Alors quand les rdactions sont museles par l'UMP, ben les journalistes sont obligs de rester dans les clous. 
> 
> Leur dernier espace de libert c'est internet, mais pour combien de temps encore ?





> Ils peuvent vendre leur article au canard enchain!


Je redresserais un peu la situation... Et encore une fois je vais me faire l'avocat du diable...


Pour avoir des copains journalistes, je pense qu'il y a 2 choses que vous ngligez fondamentalement..


Hadopi, droit d'auteur, etc :

Quand un journaliste crit un papier pour un journal, il est normalement pay (_souvent au forfait , mais quelques fois au tirage_). Lorsque ce journal met ce papier en ligne, il n'est plus pay. Lorsque cet article est reproduit, etc etc, de mme... Souvent mme on "oublie" de citer l'auteur. Ce qui fait que bon nombre de bons et vrais journalistes sont assez rticents  la publication sur Internet.
Sources, vrifications, etc :

Un vrai journaliste (agr) a d'une part une responsabilit civile et lgale (qui peut tre mise en cause lors d'un procs), que ce soit vis--vis de ses sources, du contenu, ou de la forme. Il est donc thiquement et lgalement contraint de vrifier ses sources, et de (_ventuellement, mme si le "secret des sources" est l_) pouvoir les fournir, ou tout au oins les corroborer.

Internet, de ce point de vue, est un "free for all", o e moindre gogo peut lancer une rumeur, et que cette rumeur se propage, et devient vite incontrlable, invrifiable, etc...

De ce point de vue, Internet est _simultanment_ un bienfait et un danger pour la dmocratie.


Ne voir que le bon (ou le mauvais) ct est de l'aveuglement bien-pensant d'un monde de bisounours...

Comme l'a dit Martin Marmitz hier soir chez Taddei  propos de la numrisation des livres et de la discussion  propos de Google : la numrisation oui. Donner le contrle de l'dition et de la propagation des ides  un monopole priv, non..


Bref, Internet est un outil puissant, qui peut faire avancer la dmocratie.. Mais il peut galement tre un outil dangereux et liberticide, que ce soit par la propagation de rumeurs infondes, par le trucage d'images ou le tronquage d'extraits, que ce soit par le dtournement de liens, que ce soit par la prsentation errone ou intercepte de rsultats (_voir le rangement des informations avec les mmes mot-cls sous les diffrents moteurs de recherche_), etc etc..

Donc, OUI  Internet peut tre un danger pour la dmocratie..  ::P: 


Maintenant, pas forcment dans le sens o l'entend le gouvernement actuel...

----------


## om

> Bref, Internet est un outil puissant, qui peut faire avancer la dmocratie.. Mais il peut galement tre un outil dangereux et liberticide, que ce soit par la propagation de rumeurs infondes, par le trucage d'images ou le tronquage d'extraits, que ce soit par le dtournement de liens, que ce soit par la prsentation errone ou intercepte de rsultats (_voir le rangement des informations avec les mmes mot-cls sous les diffrents moteurs de recherche_), etc etc...
> 
> Donc, OUI  Internet peut tre un danger pour la dmocratie..


La propagation de rumeurs est un argument fallacieux, des rumeurs circulent tout aussi bien dans les mdias traditionnels (presse crite et tv). Les "rumeurs bidons" ne sont de toute faon pas relayes  grande chelle sur Internet quand la source n'est pas cite et fiable. Ce qui pose problme, c'est que c'est plus facile de contrler la TV (fonctionnement centralis) qu'Internet (dcentralis) pour viter la diffusion d'informations drangeantes (et ventuellement diffuser ses propres images truques, par exemple un hmicycle plein qui vote la loi Hadopi en applaudissant alors qu'il y avait 30 gus pas vraiment convaincus, ou la tentative d'empcher la vido d'Hortefeux ou de Borloo).

L o tu as raison, dans tous tes autres arguments, c'est qu'il est ncessaire que le rseau soit NEUTRE pour qu'Internet ne soit pas un danger pour la dmocratie (afin que l'information ne soit pas intercepte et manipule). C'est la non-neutralit du rseau qui est un danger pour la dmocratie.

Et c'est l tout le problme : contrler et censurer internet sous prtexte de lutter contre des rumeurs, et contre le trio-gagnant terroristes/pirates/pdophiles, par dfinition il faut rendre internet non neutre.

Des "dmocraties modernes" qui mettent en place ce genre de contrle et de censure, il en existe quelques unes : la Tunisie, la Core du Nord, la Chine, l'Iran

----------


## souviron34

> La propagation de rumeurs est un argument fallacieux, des rumeurs circulent tout aussi bien dans les mdias traditionnels (presse crite et tv). Les "rumeurs bidons" ne sont de toute faon pas relayes  grande chelle sur Internet quand la source n'est pas cite et fiable.


Pas tout  fait d'accord...

A part Dtective , Gala, et quelques autres tabloids, quel journal oserait publier une photo de quelqu'un chez lui, ou avec des copains dans son jardin, ou d'un enregistrement d'une conversation prive ??

Alors que grce (??) au Net, n'importe quel clampin peut le faire, comme un "Corbeau",  l'chelle plantaire, alors que toutes les histoires de "Corbeau" recenses avant Internet ne touchaient que le village ou le quartier en question...

D'ailleurs, c'est trange, mais les Franais sont toutes griffes dehors quand il s'agit de l'utilisation par les Impts de lettres de dnonciations, de lignes tlphoniques comme celles utilises dans les Alertes Amber ou des appels  tmoins de la Police, mais par contre trouvent tout  fait normal qu'un mec dont on ne connat qu'un pseudo, qui peut de plus avoir t cr uniquement pour cette occasion, diffuse sur un site "transparent" (_style YouTube, ou pire un site anonyme complet_) une information...






> Ce qui pose problme, c'est que c'est plus facile de contrler la TV (fonctionnement centralis) qu'Internet (dcentralis) pour viter la diffusion d'informations drangeantes


L encore, il y a un revers  la mdaille : et pour viter la propagation d'informations fausses ??

Internet  jou un rle non ngligeable dans la propagation de la prsence des "armes de destruction massive" en Irak...

Ca fonctionne dans les 2 sens...


Il y a des "bonnes informations" qui drangent un gouvernement, et il y a des "bonnes informations" qui arrangent un gouvernement...






> Des "dmocraties modernes" qui mettent en place ce genre de contrle et de censure, il en existe quelques unes : la Tunisie, la Core du Nord, la Chine, l'Iran


Il serait donc peut-tre temps que , dans des pays plus rellement dmocratiques, on discute rellement du problme, et qu'on ne le mette pas sous le paillasson en laissant le problme empirer jusqu'au point de non-retour...


Pour l'crit papier et TV, on a dfini en France les "droits et devoirs" (_protection de la vie prive, droit  l'image, non-incitation  la haine, plagiat, diffamation, etc etc._.).

Pourquoi le "mdia" Internet ne serait-il pas galement encadr ??


Il faut au moins admettre qu'il y a matire  discuter, et que le "free for all" n'est pas forcment la bonne solution...


En tous cas, s'indigner d'une phrase telle que "_Internet est un danger pour la dmocratie_" prouve que l'on n'a pas envisag les diffrentes facettes de l'utilisation...

----------


## Marco46

Les problmes de propagation de rumeurs ou de l'anonymat des auteurs sur internet sont des faux problmes.

Tout le problme est centr sur le rcepteur, c'est  dire l'internaute/citoyen.
S'il n'est pas capable par lui mme de faire le tri dans les sources et de simplement considrer qu'un texte non-sourc ne vaut rien, et bien c'est pas la faute d'Internet. Le problme c'est qu'aprs des annes de propagande tlvisuelle il ne faut pas s'tonner que les gens qui dcouvrent l'air frais d'Internet soient un peu perdus ...




> En tous cas, s'indigner d'une phrase telle que "Internet est un danger pour la dmocratie" prouve que l'on n'a pas envisag les diffrentes facettes de l'utilisation...


Attention  pas trop sortir du contexte. Ne pas oublier que c'est Mssieur Cop, "l'aiglon de Meaux" qui prononce cette phrase. a change tout !

----------


## om

> Pas tout  fait d'accord...
> 
> A part Dtective , Gala, et quelques autres tabloids, quel journal oserait publier une photo de quelqu'un chez lui, ou avec des copains dans son jardin, ou d'un enregistrement d'une conversation prive ??
> 
> Alors que grce (??) au Net, n'importe quel clampin peut le faire, comme un "Corbeau",  l'chelle plantaire, alors que toutes les histoires de "Corbeau" recenses avant Internet ne touchaient que le village ou le quartier en question...


Pour empcher les drives de contenus, d'aprs toi, il faut donc censurer le contenant?

Le fait que n'importe quel clampin puisse le faire est plus choquant que a soit rserv  un ensemble restreint de personnes? Il faut bien voir que le fait que n'importe quel clampin puisse diffuser une information drangeante implique aussi que n'importe quel clampin puisse s'exprimer. La contrapose est tout aussi sympa : le fait que tout le monde ne puisse pas s'exprimer librement permet d'viter  n'importe quel clampin de diffuser une information drangeante (c'est bien pratique dans certains rgimes).





> L encore, il y a un revers  la mdaille : et pour viter la propagation d'informations fausses ??


Il faut donc, d'aprs toi, que toutes les informations diffuses au public soient vrifies par le gouvernement, car elle pourraient tre "fausses"?
Fausse pouvant dire truque, mais galement en dsaccord avec la politique du gouvernement, ou un argument qui pourrait susciter un dbat.




> Internet  jou un rle non ngligeable dans la propagation de la prsence des "armes de destruction massive" en Irak...


C'est pourtant l il me semble que cette prsence a t le plus conteste.

Mais tu pourrais me dire (comme dans les arguments au projet de loi LOPPSI) qu'Internet permet aux pdophiles de diffuser des images : censurons donc Internet. D'ailleurs, il leur a fallu un appareil photo pour prendre en photo ces images sordides : interdisons les appareils photos. Et sans lumire, la photo n'aurait servi  rien : rationalisons la lumire. Et l'lectricit, comment un pdophile pourrait faire ses actes s'il n'avait pas d'lectricit (pour faire marcher son ordinateur reli  Internet)? Je suis pour une restriction de l'accs  l'lectricit, car a permet aux pdophiles de diffuser des images interdites !

Pour rsumer, ton argument est que la libert d'expression, c'est bien et c'est mal, car on peut s'exprimer, mais on peut dire des choses fausses.
Donc, en gros, en 2009, *on est en train de dbattre sur la libert d'expression, pour savoir si c'est bien ou si c'est mal*.

Dans l'esprit de certains, pour empcher de dire des choses fausses, il faut contrler les supports de la libert d'expression (les mdias, internet, l'air -qui sert  communiquer en face  face-). Par souci d'efficacit, il ne faut censurer que ce qui permet de s'exprimer  grande chelle, donc censurer les mdias et internet a suffira, pas besoin de censurer l'air (le bouche  oreille va moins vite).




> Pour l'crit papier et TV, on a dfini en France les "droits et devoirs" (_protection de la vie prive, droit  l'image, non-incitation  la haine, plagiat, diffamation, etc etc._.).
> 
> Pourquoi le "mdia" Internet ne serait-il pas galement encadr ??


Le droit s'applique dj  Internet (le ngationnisme, l'incitation  la haine raciale, la pdo-pornographie sont svrement punis, comme dans le monde rel). Ce que certains veulent mettre en place, c'est plutt que de punir des propos illgaux ou des diffusions drangeantes, il faut les empcher avant que a arrive. Et ici commence l'atteinte  la Constitution et  la dclaration des droits de l'Homme de 1789...

----------


## Valre

> Pour empcher les drives de contenus, d'aprs toi, il faut donc censurer le contenant?
> 
> [...]


Merci Rom d'avoir si exprimer tout ce qui tourbillonnait dans ma tte!

 ::hola::

----------


## Matthieu2000

souviron34, tu parles que de journalistes qui rptent btement ce qu'on leurs dit de dire! Je n'ai pas vu un seul journaliste tlvis des gands chanes dire ouvertement que l'achat des vacins contre la grippe A est inutile, ni dmentit Hortefeux  sur ses propos. En cachant une grosse par de vrit, ces gens font pire qu'internet.
Il y a naturellement aussi bien des intox que des info, mais il existe aussi certains site comme http://www.hoaxbuster.com pour vrifier certaines informations.



> Donc, OUI Internet peut tre un danger pour la dmocratie..


 peut tre =50%, diffrent de 100%. Donc c'est une grosse btise de le dire et de le rpter. Un *bon* journaliste ne doit pas reprendre ces propos sans ragir!

----------


## Erwy

> Le droit s'applique dj  Internet (le ngationnisme, l'incitation  la haine raciale [...]sont svrement punis, comme dans le monde rel).


Faux.
Ils sont punis quand le site dpend d'une juridiction qui interdit ceci.
Donc des endroit ou l'internet n'est pas *neutre*  contrairement  ton argument sur la neutralit favorable  la dmocratie .
Exemple: ngationnisme sur des sites Nord Africains, site Nazi aux Etats Unis (ou seul l'incitation  la violence est interdite....) ainsi que dans certains pays du Nord de l'Europe.....

Je ne vais pas m'amuser  relever tous les sophismes  et autres joyeuset des diffrentes argumentations (pour ou contre) mais je dois reconnatre celui-ci ma sacrment fait rigoler et je n'ai pas pu m'empcher de le remonter  ::mouarf:: 

En passant, justifier une politique gnrale par un dtail est sans aucun doute ridicule mais pas moins que de refuser de traiter une exception sous prtexte d'un systme gnral.
Il est trange de voir qu'un argument, qui est quasiment un des fondements de la technique informatique, soit aussi difficle  accepter par cette communaut  ::mouarf::

----------


## souviron34

> En passant, justifier une politique gnrale par un dtail est sans aucun doute ridicule mais pas moins que de refuser de traiter une exception sous prtexte d'un systme gnral.
> Il est trange de voir qu'un argument, qui est quasiment un des fondements de la technique informatique, soit aussi difficle  accepter par cette communaut


Merci  ::D: 

Je commenais  me sentir seull.. A la limite de la folie  :8-): 

Il semblerait qu'en ce qui concerne l'auto-critique, ou juste l'bauche du concept d'un esprit critique, ds qu'on touche  leurs outils / passions, les informaticiens ne semblent pas tre des exemples...


J'ai l'impression d'tre le "vieux con rac" (_ce qui pour moi est un comble_), sur ce sujet comme sur quelques autres, alors qu'il me semble qu'une simple rflexion de bon sens implique une vision plus grise que Noir et Blanc...



@om : ton dernier post est d'une telle mauvaise foi qu'il ne vaut mme pas une rponse...

----------


## om

> Faux.
> Ils sont punis quand le site dpend d'une juridiction qui interdit ceci.
> Donc des endroit ou l'internet n'est pas *neutre*  contrairement  ton argument sur la neutralit favorable  la dmocratie .
> Exemple: ngationnisme sur des sites Nord Africains, site Nazi aux Etats Unis (ou seul l'incitation  la violence est interdite....) ainsi que dans certains pays du Nord de l'Europe.....


Oui, tu as raison, c'est interdit l o c'est interdit et ce n'est pas interdit dans les pays o ce n'est pas interdit. a n'empche pas de dire qu'en France, on a des lois qui punissent ces propos ou actes illgaux. Mais le problme ne concerne pas Internet lui-mme (le support de la communication), c'est valable dans tous les domaines.

Le problme que tu soulves (j'imagine), c'est que sur Internet, par dfinition, il n'y a pas de frontires, c'est un peu comme un territoire sans distance. Et donc que des personnes rsidant dans des pays o certaines choses sont interdites peuvent accder  des contenus illgaux sur un serveur d'un autre pays (o c'est lgal). C'est d'ailleurs un des arguments de la Chine pour filtrer internet (pour viter aux citoyens d'accder  du contenu pornographique).

La solution  ce problme ne peut pas tre d'empcher l'accs  ces sites en filtrant en cur de rseau. D'abord parce que c'est une atteinte  la neutralit du rseau (le rseau doit transfrer des donnes, sans discrimination par l'metteur, par le rcepteur ou par le contenu des donnes), qui mne  de graves drives dmocratiques. Et surtout parce que c'est totalement inefficace : ceux qui veulent accder  des contenus "illgaux" pourront toujours s'ils le dsirent (par plein de moyens diffrents, ce que font les chinois, les iraniens...), seuls les utilisateurs lambda seront impacts par ces mesures et verront censure une partie de leur libert d'expression (car un filtrage du net, par dfinition, provoque des faux-positifs, certains involontaires, certains volontaires). Cette solution est simplement l'argument qui sert  faire passer des mesures liberticides.




> Je ne vais pas m'amuser  relever tous les sophismes  et autres joyeuset des diffrentes argumentations (pour ou contre)


Ah mais tu devrais, a sert  a le dbat, si certains raisonnements ont des failles, il est important de les mettre  nu.




> En passant, justifier une politique gnrale par un dtail est sans aucun doute ridicule mais pas moins que de refuser de traiter une exception sous prtexte d'un systme gnral.
> Il est trange de voir qu'un argument, qui est quasiment un des fondements de la technique informatique, soit aussi difficle  accepter par cette communaut


Tu peux expliciter ce que tu as voulu dire (je ne suis pas sr d'avoir compris).

----------


## Marco46

> Faux.
> Ils sont punis quand le site dpend d'une juridiction qui interdit ceci.
> Donc des endroit ou l'internet n'est pas *neutre*  contrairement  ton argument sur la neutralit favorable  la dmocratie .
> Exemple: ngationnisme sur des sites Nord Africains, site Nazi aux Etats Unis (ou seul l'incitation  la violence est interdite....) ainsi que dans certains pays du Nord de l'Europe.....


Tu mlanges tout.

Il te parle de la neutralit des rseaux qui est fondamentale au bon fonctionnement et  la croissance du rseau. C'est  dire : Non au filtrage.

Le problme de juridiction que tu avances peut tre tendu  tous les domaines de la socit, comme l'conomie par exemple avec les paradis fiscaux. Ce n'est pas spcifique  Internet contrairement  ce que tu prtends.

C'est comme si tu nous disais, il faut que les couteaux Laguioles ne puissent pas tre utiliss pour blesser/tuer quelqu'un, parce qu'en Irak l'tat est dliquescent et on peut y tuer des franais sans se faire choper.

C'est absurde.

----------


## Erwy

> Effectivement, il y a un semblant de dmocratie dans les pays o Internet est neutre, si dans certains pays ce n'est pas neutre, ce ne sont pas des dmocraties. Mais le problme ne concerne pas Internet lui-mme [...]


Honntement je n'ai rien compris  ta dmonstration.
Dans les exemples que je donnes je ne parles par particulirement de dmocratie ou  de dictature donc je ne vois pas ou tu veux en venir.

Pour ce qui est de l'Internet lui mme, je vais reprendre un contre exemple cit sur un autre sujet du mme style.
La personne prenait l'exemple de la poste   en expliquant que par ce moyen aussi passait beaucoup de contenu illgal et qu'il n'tait pas censurer.

Cet exemple est en fait un contre-exemple sur 2 points:
1) Le courrier a dj t censur  certaines poques par les tats (periode de guerre en gnral) mme si c'tait "cibl" , et pourtant ce n'est plus considr comme une forme de communication brim aujourd'hui. 
2) Aujourd'hui le courrier n'est peut tre pas censur mais il est control : receveur des postes, Douanes, Police.
Bien entendu ce contrle est limit(essentiellement une question de moyen) et trs fortement encadr (on n'ouvre pas un colis comme on le veut) mais existe.

Pour autant, avant l'arriv des mails, je doute que nous vivions dans une socit totalitaire.
Je remets donc totalement en cause cette exagration comme quoi avoir les moyens de contrler, voir d'interdire certains contenu serait automatiquement 
la porte ouverte au totalitarisme comme je le lis souvent  ::roll::  ::mouarf:: 





> Ah mais tu devrais, a sert  a le dbat, si des raisonnements ont des failles, il est important de les mettre  nu.
> .


Amuse toi  relire toutes les discussions de chacun en mettant en parallle ceci:
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sophisme

Il y a de quoi passer  la poubelle les 3/4 du forum actualit (et je suis gentils...)




> Tu peux expliciter ce que tu as voulu dire (je ne suis pas sr d'avoir compris).


On va reprendre :
Ton argument (exact sur le fond, premire partie de mon argumentation) :

On ne peut pas censurer entirement internet comme le veulent certains sous prtexte qu'il y a certaines drives.

La conclusion de certains que j'ai dj lu abondamment sur ce forum:
Donc on ne peut rien censurer sur Internet car c'est supprimer la libert d'expression.

Hors la logique de tout programme correct et de trouver l'algorithme le plus complet *puis* de traiter les exceptions (et non simplement de les ignorer pour prserver l' "intgrit" de l'algo).


voir aussi dans le lien prcdent:
*Pente savonneuse*  et *Gnralisation excessive* ou *abusive*.

----------


## om

> Honntement je n'ai rien compris  ta dmonstration.
> Dans les exemples que je donnes je ne parles par particulirement de dmocratie ou  de dictature donc je ne vois pas ou tu veux en venir.


C'est normal, j'ai rorganis mon texte avant de poster, et une phrase (que j'ai finalement supprime) tait reste au milieu d'un truc qui n'avait rien  voir.

[je lis la suite de ton post]

----------


## souviron34

> La solution  ce problme ne peut pas tre d'empcher l'accs  ces sites en filtrant en cur de rseau. D'abord parce que c'est une atteinte  la neutralit du rseau (le rseau doit transfrer des donnes, sans discrimination par l'metteur, par le rcepteur ou par le contenu des donnes), qui mne  de graves drives dmocratiques. Et surtout parce que c'est totalement inefficace : ceux qui veulent accder  des contenus "illgaux" pourront toujours s'ils le dsirent (par plein de moyens diffrents, ce que font les chinois, les iraniens...), seuls les utilisateurs lambda seront impacts par ces mesures et verront censure une partie de leur libert d'expression (car un filtrage du net, par dfinition, provoque des faux-positifs, certains involontaires, certains volontaires). Cette solution est simplement l'argument qui sert  faire passer des mesures liberticides.



Peut-tre..

Mais tant qu'on refuse de dbattre, on n'avancera pas..

Or, comme tu le soulves, la question centrale est :

la NEUTRALITE


Comment s'en assurer ?

Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, cela est  double sens : des infos gnates por les gouvernements, des infos fabriques par les gouvernements, des infos gnantes pour des individus ou des partis ou des associations, des infos fabriques par des individus, des partis, ou des associations..

Il faut donc bien un vrai dbat, et pas rejeter d'un revers de main..


La "neutralit" actuelle n'en est pas une (_je r-itre l'exemple de l'ordre d'affichage des hits par les diffrents moteurs de recherche avec les mmes mot-cls.._).

De mme pour les "interceptions", les faux liens crs  la vole (_il suffit de faire une recherche un peu complexe, et tu tomberas sur des "faux liens" contenant exactement ta recherche, mais tant des sites commerciaux, voire politiques..._)

De mme pour les "captations" ou le tracking via les recherches ou les pages accdes... La colonne de droite sur Google, avc les liens commerciaux correspondant  (une partie) de ta recherche en est un exemple...


Le problme dpasse donc de trs trs trs loin l'actuel gouvernment franais, et c'est un problme gnral, de socit, au del des Etats..


Et qui (_par le "tracking", le "profiling", les interceptions, les filtrages, l'accs au contenu (justement la discussion  propos de la numrisation de la BNF par Google) etc etc_ ), est bien un danger rel pour la dmocratie..

----------


## r0d

Merci om pour ce post, j'tais pass totalement  ct.

Si ces dclarations n'ont rien d'tonnant, elles donnent un clairage supplmentaire sur la faon dont nos dirigeants (des partis institutionnels, pas seulement ceux qui gouvernent actuellement) conoivent la dmocratie. Autrement dit, pour eux, la dmocratie c'est bien "les lus contrlent les citoyens", et non "les lus appliquent les choix des citoyens".

Aprs bon, je suis bien conscient que cela n'a rien de nouveau, et que beaucoup de gens approuvent cette vision, mais il est important de le noter, et que tout le monde comprenne bien cela, afin de dissiper certains malentendus et d'en finir avec certaines interminables et striles discussions autour du mot "dmocratie" (et d'tre en mesure de dchiffrer correctement une bonne partie de la "communication" des partis institutionnels).

----------


## om

> La personne prenait l'exemple de la poste   en expliquant que par ce moyen aussi passait beaucoup de contenu illgal et qu'il n'tait pas censurer.
> 
> Cet exemple est en fait un contre-exemple sur 2 points:
> 1) Le courrier a dj t censur  certaines poques par les tats (periode de guerre en gnral) mme si c'tait "cibl" , et pourtant ce n'est plus considr comme une forme de communication brim aujourd'hui.


Le fait que le courrier ne soit pas transmis pour raisons politiques est d'aprs moi (et heureusement) considr comme une forme de communication brime.



> 2) Aujourd'hui le courrier n'est peut tre pas censur mais il est control : receveur des postes, Douanes, Police.
> Bien entendu ce contrle est limit (essentiellement une question de moyen) et *trs fortement encadr* (on n'ouvre pas un colis comme on le veut) mais existe.


Il est vrai que les analogies monde rel / monde dmatrialis sont souvent foireuses. Une diffrence est quand mme qu'un filtrage de l'internet est une censure d'une information, avec une probabilit non-nulle de faux-positifs (la connexion tant quasiment instantane, la dtection doit tre faite par des algorithmes). Cela entrane donc forcment une censure de certaines informations "valables". Dans les projets de loi proposs (LOPPSI), la censure se fait  partir d'une liste secrte fournie par le ministre de l'intrieur (sic).




> Je remets donc totalement en cause cette exagration comme quoi avoir les moyens de contrler, voir d'interdire certains contenu serait automatiquement la porte ouverte au totalitarisme comme je le lis souvent


Trois questions sont  poser pour viter les drives dmocratiques :
- qui contrle ?
- quelles sont les garanties ?
- quels sont les moyens techniques ?

Alors que la rponse aux 2 premires pourraient respecter les liberts (ce n'est pas le cas dans les projets proposs), la 3e pose un problme qui mne invitablement  des drives (observes dans certains pays qui ont mis en place ce genre de procd). Interdire la circulation d'information (forcment avec un "censeur" non fiable  100%,  supposer que le "censeur" soit indpendant et impartial -ce  quoi il faut des garanties-), a ne peut pas marcher.

L'exagration excessive de certains aspects dangereux par certains ne veut pas forcment dire qu'il n'y a aucun danger.






> On ne peut pas censurer entirement internet comme le veulent certains sous prtexte qu'il y a certaines drives.
> 
> La conclusion de certains que j'ai dj lu abondamment sur ce forum:
> Donc on ne peut rien censurer sur Internet car c'est supprimer la libert d'expression.


La conclusion est plutt : a met en place les outils techniques pour supprimer la libert d'expression en appuyant sur un bouton. Chacun se fait ensuite son ide sur le fait que ce bouton sera press ou non.

----------


## Matthieu2000

La rdaction en chef de France 2 a supprim une vido de ses archives, montrant Jean-Louis Borloo visiblement mch  l'lyse dbut septembre.

la peur de l'internet ...

----------


## Erwy

> La conclusion est plutt : a met en place les outils techniques pour supprimer la libert d'expression en appuyant sur un bouton. Chacun se fait ensuite son ide sur le fait que ce bouton sera press ou non.


Non , a c'est une exagration.Tu as dj vu une application informatique qui marche juste en appuyant sur un bouton?  :;): (sauf si tu considre que son but est de te fournir un magnifique cran bleu)  ::mouarf:: 
Oui ca oblige  crer des outils techniques , de censure peut tre, de contrle certainement, et surtout des gens capable de  les utiliser mais la vrai question n'a jamais t l'outils mais la mise en oeuvre, soit un problme qui est loin d'tre rcent:


```
quid custodiet ipsos custodes
```

Ce problme est et a toujours t au centre de toute logique policire , sans pour autant remettre srieusement en question l'existence de cette dernire

----------


## om

> Peut-tre..
> 
> Mais tant qu'on refuse de dbattre, on n'avancera pas..
> 
> Or, comme tu le soulves, la question centrale est :
> 
> la NEUTRALITE
> 
> 
> ...


Quand je parle de neutralit, il s'agit de la neutralit *du rseau*, et non de la neutralit de l'information.

Cela signifie que chacun peut s'exprimer et dire ce qu'il veut (dans le respect des lois) et bien sr prendre position (donc pas forcment la neutralit de l'information). Par contre, le rseau, ce qui transmet les donnes, *ne doit pas dformer l'information*.

Quelqu'un a le droit de dire quelque chose de faux. Par exemple, je dis que 2 + 2 = 5. Pourquoi pas.

Mais ce qui ne devrait pas tre permis, c'est, au niveau du rseau, de censurer les informations qui sont "fausses" (fausse tant souvent un lment pas si objectif que "2 + 2 = 5"). Imagine que le rseau ne soit pas neutre, et que sur ce forum, soit ma phrase a t supprime (censure), soit elle a t transforme en "2 + 2 = 4", ce ne serait pas normal.

Cette neutralit du rseau permettra  quelqu'un de donner un avis contraire, en argumentant, pour me prouver que 2 + 2 = 4.





> La "neutralit" actuelle n'en est pas une (_je r-itre l'exemple de l'ordre d'affichage des hits par les diffrents moteurs de recherche avec les mmes mot-cls.._).


Je suis en partie d'accord, mais c'est plus une contrainte technique. L o tu as raison, c'est que l'algo d'ordonnancement devrait tre ouvert. (je ne prends pas en compte ceux qui ont pay pour s'afficher  droite de google)

L o la neutralit pourrait tre encore plus mise  mal, c'est quand la loi OBLIGE certains sites  tre mieux rfrencs (c'tait ce qu'avait propos Riester lors d'Hadopi  l'Assemble, en inscrivant par un amendement le fait que les services d'"offre lgale" devaient tre mieux rfrences dans les moteurs de recherche, avant de changer de discours devant l'indignation gnrale / les moqueries).




> Et qui (_par le "tracking", le "profiling", les interceptions, les filtrages, l'accs au contenu (justement la discussion  propos de la numrisation de la BNF par Google) etc etc_ ), est bien un danger rel pour la dmocratie..


C'est un danger pour deux choses :
- la non-neutralit (encore une fois)
- la surveillance/le contrle (profiling, etc...)

Je suis d'accord avec toi sur ce point.

----------


## om

> Non , a c'est une exagration.Tu as dj vu une application informatique qui marche juste en appuyant sur un bouton?


C'tait imag, mais pas loin de la ralit : tu peux faire un script qui fait toutes ces actions (une fois l'infrastructure de censure mise en place), tu n'as plus qu' lancer le script.

----------


## Valre

A ce titre l'exemple australien n'est pas rjouissant.

En se basant sur l'argument de la pdophilie il existe l bas une liste noire, secrte, des sites interdits.

Sauf que lorsque cette liste a fuit, il s'est avr que plus de 50% des sites qu'elle contenait n'aurais pas du y tre. Et que des sites dnonant le filtrage et la censure taient eux-mme filtrs.

----------


## Erwy

> C'tait imag, mais pas loin de la ralit : tu peux faire un script qui fait toutes ces actions (une fois l'infrastructure de censure mise en place), tu n'as plus qu' lancer le script.


Ce n'est ce que je crains , car comme tu l'as signal c'est TRES facilement contournable.Ce n'est qu'un moyen "temporaire" de contler l'information (en attendant qu'il soit contourner).
La Chine qui est un "exemple" en matire de contrle de l'information , est loin de s'en contenter, il me semble qu'elle a , en plus du systme de la dlation et de la coopration de certains fournisseurs d'accs et de moteur de recherche, un grand nombre d'agent travaillant en permanence sur la question.

Donc non aujourd'hui ce n'est pas si simple de bloquer l'information que l'on souhaite matriser (par contre le dgts colltaral c'est autre chose, mais c'est un peu la loi de Murphy l  ::mouarf:: ) et on en revient au problme de la mise en oeuvre  :;):

----------


## r0d

> Et qui (_par le "tracking", le "profiling", les interceptions, les filtrages, l'accs au contenu (justement la discussion  propos de la numrisation de la BNF par Google) etc etc_ ), est bien un danger rel pour la dmocratie..


Je me demande si tu ne serais pas en train de prendre le problme  l'envers (le dbat est trs complexe et ne m'en veut pas si je raconte des btises ou si j'interprte mal tes propos... je cherche). Car si le tracking, le profiling et tout a sont bel et bien des menaces, ce ne sont,  mon sens, que d'autres formes de contrle. Hadopi serait un contrle par l'tat, le tracking et le profiling tant des contrles par des entreprises. Et donc, c'est bien le contrle, sous toutes ses formes, qui est dangereux. Non?

----------


## souviron34

> Et donc, c'est bien le contrle, sous toutes ses formes, qui est dangereux. Non?


Sans doute, mais vu que l'tat de fait est que les entreprises prives exercent une forme de contrle, que fait-on ?

On laisse le priv grer les contrles ???



Il ne me semblait pas que c'tait ton penchant, ni celui de om...  :8-):

----------


## r0d

> [...] que fait-on ?
> 
> On laisse le priv grer les contrles ???


Moi ce que je verrai bien, ce serait un comit indpendant qui s'occupe de la rgulation. Mais pour que ce comit soit indpendant, il faut que:
- ses membres soient lus, par les citoyens, et non dsigns par des politiques et choisis au sein mme des appareils politiques, comme c'est le cas actuellement (notamment pour le CSA).
- faire en sorte (je ne sais pas comment) de protger ce comit des lobbies.

----------


## souviron34

> Moi ce que je verrai bien, ce serait un comit indpendant qui s'occupe de la rgulation. Mais pour que ce comit soit indpendant, il faut que:
> - ses membres soient lus, par les citoyens, et non dsigns par des politiques et choisis au sein mme des appareils politiques, comme c'est le cas actuellement (notamment pour le CSA).
> - faire en sorte (je ne sais pas comment) de protger ce comit des lobbies.


absolument, mais ce que cela souligne c'est le besoin d'en discuter...


Car il faut bien une rgulation..


Et l, ce qui me semble relativement aberrant, on rle contre un contrle de l'Etat mais pas contre celui des entreprises prives, qui est bien plus gigantesque : il n'y a qu' voir la place de Google dans les moteurs de recherche...

Les reprsentants des tats sont lus, et dans nos tats il y a dj quelques pare-feux (Informatique et Libert, etc etc)..

Alors qu'en ce qui concerne les entreprises prives, qui d'entre nous a son mot  dire aux actionnaires de Google ????

----------


## om

> Moi ce que je verrai bien, ce serait un comit indpendant qui s'occupe de la *rgulation*.


Qu'entends-tu par rgulation ici?

----------


## souviron34

> Qu'entends-tu par rgulation ici?


acceptes-tu qu'une bote ou un tat stocke tous les liens que tu visites ? Collecte toutes les informations que tu postes ? T'inonde de pubs ? de coups de tlphone cibls par rapport  tes achats ? par rapport aux jeux ou aux forums sur lesquels tu passes du temps ? epluches tes mails ?

Mais aussi que n'importe qui puisse te dnigrer impunment ? t'injurier ? rpandre dans le monde des fausses informations sur toi ? sur ta bote ? sur ta commune ? Que ton employeur se renseigne sur toi, et rcupres (ou paye) pour des informations rcupres au premier paragraphe ?

----------


## om

> acceptes-tu qu'une bote ou un tat stocke tous les liens que tu visites ? Collecte toutes les informations que tu postes ? T'inonde de pubs ? de coups de tlphone cibls par rapport  tes achats ? par rapport aux jeux ou aux forums sur lesquels tu passes du temps ? epluches tes mails ?


Le problme de la vie prive est essentiel sur Internet, et c'est "mauvais" qu'il y ait un monopole aussi important que Google, je suis d'accord avec toi. D'ailleurs, si je n'ai pas de "facebook", ce n'est pas pour rien. Si j'hberge mes mails moi-mme non plus  :;): 




> Mais aussi que n'importe qui puisse te dnigrer impunment ? t'injurier ? rpandre dans le monde des fausses informations sur toi ? sur ta bote ? sur ta commune ?


La diffamation est dj punie : http://www.lexinter.net/lois/diffamation.htm
Ce ne sera cependant plus une infraction pnale : http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/speci...on_penale.html (je ne sais pas si c'est en place ou pas)

Donc, non, la diffamation n'est pas "impunie". *Internet n'est pour l'instant pas une zone de non-droit* (ce sont les projets actuels qui tentent d'en faire une zone de non-droit, en court-circuitant l'autorit judiciaire, en marchant sur la prsomption d'innocence et le droit  un procs quitable et en relguant au second plan la libert d'expression).


Au niveau de l'utilisation des donnes personnelles, il ne faut pas non plus tomber dans l'extrme inverse, comme le propose l'article 2 de la loi LOPPSI, qui  cre lincrimination dutilisation frauduleuse de donnes  caractre personnel de tiers sur un rseau de tlcommunication .
Il instaure une peine dun an demprisonnement et de 15 000  damende  le fait dutiliser sur un rseau de communication lectronique lidentit dun tiers ou des donnes qui lui sont personnelles, en vue de troubler la tranquillit de cette personne ou dautrui  (si ces donnes ont t utiliss de manire ritre) ou  en vue de porter atteinte  son honneur ou  sa considration  (sans que ces donnes naient besoin dtre utilises de manire ritre).
Lutilisation de donnes personnelles  en vue de troubler la tranquillit dune personne , comme le fait remarquer lASIC, permet une interprtation trs large. Ainsi, cet article pourrait sappliquer dans les cas suivants :
 le fait de  tagger  quelquun sur une photo sur un rseau social sans son accord ;
 le fait de critiquer qui que ce soit sur un blog (beaucoup de personnes perdent leur tranquillit ds quils lisent des propos non-logieux) ;
 le fait de critiquer un artiste, une personnalit, une personne publique sur un forum ;
 la vido de Sarkozy au salon de lagriculture disant  casse-toi pauvcon  ;
 le fait de poster les coordonnes dun dput sur un site en invitant les citoyens  le contacter pour exprimer une opposition  un texte de loi (sil sen suit un nombre important dappels pouvant nuire  la tranquillit dun dput)...

Ce serait ici plus une atteinte  la libert d'expression qu'une protection de la vie prive.

L'association conclut :  On notera, au surplus, que les abus dans lusage de donnes personnelles sont dj punis par la loi Informatique et Libert de 1978, de sorte que la rdaction propose napporte pas de relle volution, si ce nest une inscurit juridique due  son imprcision. .

----------


## souviron34

> La diffamation est dj punie : http://www.lexinter.net/lois/diffamation.htm
> Ce ne sera cependant plus une infraction pnale : http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/speci...on_penale.html (je ne sais pas si c'est en place ou pas)
> ..
> L'association conclut :  On notera, au surplus, que les abus dans lusage de donnes personnelles sont dj punis par la loi Informatique et Libert de 1978, de sorte que la rdaction propose napporte pas de relle volution, si ce nest une inscurit juridique due  son imprcision. .


Tout ceci n'est valable qu'en France !!!

Et de plus, CAR il y a eu une loi, et donc une rgulation...  ::P: 


Maintenant, l'utilisation des donnes personelles peut tre l'utilisation de ta carte de crdit ou des infos pour se faire passer pour toi dans d'autres pays ..

Comment crois-tu que l'on obtient une fausse idendit ??

Bref, ce que je veux dire dans le fond, c'est que Internet est un outil, mais que son utilisation et surtout sa structure amne  se poser de grandes questions sur la dmocratie, le respect de la vie prive, etc, que ce soit dans nos pays ou dans les autres...



Et que, par consquent, il faut bien une "rgulation", et que, jusqu' preuve du contraire, en France comme dans les autres pays dmocratiques, la "rgulation" est faite par des lois, votes par les Parlements nationaux..


Donc l, ce qui m'pate pas mal, c'est que, malgr le _constat_ de la violation de certaines choses par une entreprise prive, on se bagarre et on s'offusque de ce que notre etat (_que l'on lit, et si on n'est pas content on lit quelqu'un d'autre aux prochaines lections_) *souhaiterait*, comme dans les autres domaines de notre interaction avec la socit, lgifrer, mais par contre on ne souhaite rien faire et on ne s'offusque pas  la mme (voire plus grande) proportion qu'une entreprise prive puisse le faire...


Donc il semble que dans la socit actuelle il vaut mieux un espionnage priv d'une multinationale plutt que celui d'un Etat... 

Ca en dit long....

----------


## om

> Tout ceci n'est valable qu'en France !!!
> 
> Et de plus, CAR il y a eu une loi, et donc une rgulation... 
> 
> 
> Maintenant, l'utilisation des donnes personelles peut tre l'utilisation de ta carte de crdit ou des infos pour se faire passer pour toi dans d'autres pays ..
> 
> 
> [...]
> ...


Si je comprends bien, tu dis qu'il y a un problme, ce problme est rsolu par la loi (en France), mais tu fais remarquer qu'elle ne l'est pas dans tous les pays.

Pour rsoudre le problme, tu proposes une "rgulation" (par la loi encore), mais cette loi, elle ne serait galement valable qu'en France, donc quel intrt? (et en plus elle existe dj, vu que c'tait dans les hypothses)

_(ou alors j'ai mal compris)_

----------


## souviron34

> Si je comprends bien, tu dis qu'il y a un problme, ce problme est rsolu par la loi (en France), mais tu fais remarquer qu'elle ne l'est pas dans tous les pays.
> 
> Pour rsoudre le problme, tu proposes une "rgulation" (par la loi encore), mais cette loi, elle ne serait galement valable qu'en France, donc quel intrt? (et en plus elle existe dj, vu que c'tait dans les hypothses)



Non je ne le dis pas.. C'est toi qui le dis..

Tu dis que la diffamation est punie.. 

Je dis oui, en France seulement... par la loi franaise.. Et donc les gouvernements qui ont propos la loi et les Assembles qui les ont votes..


etc etc..


Ce que je dis, c'est que COMME ON A BESOIN D'UNE REGULATION (ne serait-ce que pour les cas cits), il faut faire quelque chose..

Vu que Internet dpasse les frontires, il faut donc rflchir  ce qui pourrait tre fait, et non pas dire "c'est un espace de libert absolue et donc il ne faut aucun contrle"...

----------


## Marco46

Il refuse tout simplement d'accepter que c'est un problme d'ordre juridique qui est transversal  tous les domaines de la socit qui ont la particularit d'tre mondialiss.

a n'est pas propre  Internet. C'est pareil pour le droit du travail, pour l'conomie, etc ...

Donc Souviron34, dsol, mais ton argumentation s'effondre sur elle-mme de ce point de vue l dans le sens o c'est un dficit de lgifration  l'chelle de la plante qui est en cause et non l'outil en lui-mme.

Par ailleurs je ne vois absolument pas la ncessit qui aurait l'air si vitale de rguler le net. C'est  chacun d'entre nous de faire la part des choses.

L'autre problme qu'il ne voit pas c'est que la rgulation du net par les politiques pour cause de sites pdo-nazis n'est qu'un prtexte afin de tenir d'une main ferme ce nouveau mdia exactement comme les autres mdias le sont dj.

Entre un joyeux bordel sur Internet o l'on trouve toute une gamme de choses allant de la merde  l'or, et un Internet aseptis/sous contrle mais peut tre plus sr pour les "zentils nenfants" qui tomberont pas sur des sites pdo-nazis, personnellement je choisis le joyeux bordel.

----------


## om

> Ce que je dis, c'est que COMME ON A BESOIN D'UNE REGULATION (ne serait-ce que pour les cas cits), il faut faire quelque chose..
> 
> Vu que Internet dpasse les frontires, il faut donc rflchir  ce qui pourrait tre fait, et non pas dire "c'est un espace de libert absolue et donc il ne faut aucun contrle"...


Tu dis donc que a serait bien d'avoir une lgislation mondiale.

Je pense que beaucoup y ont pens (bien avant internet), car avoir des lgislations diffrentes pose des problmes, mais va-t'en mettre d'accord tous les pays... Car le problme, c'est que tu ne peux pas imposer ta lgislation : pourquoi la France et pas un autre pays? L'Europe est dj une premire tape pour cet objectif, mais je ne sais pas s'il sera atteint un jour.

Donc c'est un problme bien plus gnral qu'Internet, c'est un problme de diffrence de lgislations entre les pays. Faire une loi n'aurait donc aucun intrt.

----------


## souviron34

> a n'est pas propre  Internet. C'est pareil pour le droit du travail, pour l'conomie, etc ...


 ::mouarf:: 

Avant de dire n'importe quoi, renseigne-toi... 


Pour le droit du Travail, il y a le BIT (Bureau International du Travail) http://www.ilo.org/global/lang--fr/index.htm





> l'agence tripartite de l'ONU qui rassemble gouvernements, employeurs et travailleurs de ses Etats membres dans une action commune pour promouvoir le travail dcent  travers le monde



Pour l'conomie, il y a le GATT Accord gnral sur les tarifs douaniers et le commerce

Donc, des lois, il y en a ...

 ::P: 


@om : cela prouve que l'on peut avoir des lois internationales.. Et heureusement, sinon ce serait l'anarchie totale...

----------


## om

> @om : cela prouve que l'on peut avoir des lois internationales.. Et heureusement, sinon ce serait l'anarchie totale...


Donc vu que la loi franaise protge dj (ce que tu critiquais tait le fait qu'elle ne soit pas valable dans les autres pays), il faudrait une loi internationale qui punisse certains dlits de la mme manire qu'en France (la diffamation par exemple).

Totalement indpendamment d'Internet.

----------


## souviron34

> Par ailleurs je ne vois absolument pas la ncessit qui aurait l'air si vitale de rguler le net. C'est  chacun d'entre nous de faire la part des choses.
> .....
> Entre un joyeux bordel sur Internet o l'on trouve toute une gamme de choses allant de la merde  l'or, et un Internet aseptis/sous contrle mais peut tre plus sr pour les "zentils nenfants" qui tomberont pas sur des sites pdo-nazis, personnellement je choisis le joyeux bordel.



Il n'y a donc aucune ncessit de rguler la vie en socit ??

C'est donc  toi  et  chacun de faire la part des choses...


Comme tu le dis, le droit du travail, la protection sociale, les prudhommes, on s'en fout...

Chacun se dmerde et fait la part des choses...

Youppie !!!!  ::ccool:: 


Ton voisin vient s'installer chez toi, ton proprio te vire.. T'es bien content d'avoir une loi sur laquelle tu peux t'appuyer, non ?? Ah ok.. Tu prfres prendre ta barre de fer et aller lui casser la gueule.. Eh dommage.. Il t'attendait avec un flingue...  ::aie::

----------


## Marco46

> Donc c'est un problme bien plus gnral qu'Internet, c'est un problme de diffrence de lgislations entre les pays. Faire une loi n'aurait donc aucun intrt.


D'autant que voter des lois mondiales on le ferait sur quels critres ? Les pays dmocratiques sont les moins nombreux en quantit de pays ET en population.




> Avant de dire n'importe quoi, renseigne-toi...
> 
> 
> Pour le droit du Travail, il y a le BIT (Bureau International du Travail) http://www.ilo.org/global/lang--fr/index.htm


Mouahaha  ::mouarf:: 

Merci pour la bonne blague  ::aie:: 

Le BIT c'est l'organisme qui dit qu'il faut respecter la libert syndicale et pas faire travailler les ch'tis nenfants c'est a ?

Pas vraiment appliqu donc ...

Oui videmment quand je parlais de lois mondiale je parlais de lois *appliques*. Je ne le prcise que maintenant mais bon ...

----------


## souviron34

> Oui videmment quand je parlais de lois mondiale je parlais de lois *appliques*. Je ne le prcise que maintenant mais bon ...


Ah bon ??

Parce que ton passeport ne te permet pas de te rendre dans le pays de ton choix ??

C'est pas une loi internationale applique, a ??



Parce que tu peux exporter du foie gras ou de la daube sans aucun problme aux USA ??

Ah d'accord.. Tu peux pas.. Donc c'est bien une loi internationale applique.. 

Peut-tre pas partout, mais pas mal, non ??



Ah c'est vrai.. Le Tribunal de la Haye est vide de sens...  Donc on libre tous les dictateurs qui y sont ?

----------


## r0d

> Ah c'est vrai.. Le Tribunal de la Haye est vide de sens...  Donc on libre tous les dictateurs qui y sont ?


Hh, autre sujet intressant et, nettement plus compliqu qu'il n'y parait. Le tribunal de La Haye est le rsultat de l'trange conception que les pays riches ont du mot "universel",  savoir: est universel ce que nous pensons nous. Si l'on regarde  la loupe les jugements effectus par La Haye, on se rends compte que ce tribunal n'a condamn que des ennemis des pouvoirs occidentaux, alors que beaucoup de leurs amis, et ces gouvernements eux-mmes, seraient dj tous en prison si l'"universalisme" de La Haye tait appliqu  eux aussi.

Alors effectivement qu'il a un sens, ce tribunal. Il est le digne et zl descendant des procs de Nuremberg, o la seule dfinition de crime fut: "ce qu'a fait l'ennemi mais pas nous". Le sens de ce tribunal c'est: "c'est nous, les pays riches, qui dominons la plante, et les autres doivent se plier  notre justice".

Cela dit, rien de nouveau l dedans, juste une chelle plus grande, et peut-tre un peu plus d'hypocrisie.

----------


## Marco46

Boualala ...  ::calim2:: 

Ce que je veux dire c'est que pour Internet voter et appliquer une loi qui rgule l'utilisation est stupide puisque a ne concerne que la France alors qu'Internet est mondial.

Ce n'est pas non plus applicable mondialement.

Donc a n'a aucun intrt et c'est mme fortement contre-productif.

Il y a videmment d'autres secteurs o des lois mondiales existent mais peu sont appliques parce que c'est trs difficile d'avoir des lois qui sont censes maner d'une constitution et d'un contrat social commun quand on a une disparit culturelle aussi immense sur la plante. Comme celles du BIT par exemples.

Tout a nos chers gouvernants le savent trs bien et le but sous-jacent des lois sur le net est le contrle des vecteurs d'information, ou plutt du dernier vecteur totalement libre et hors de contrle.
Le conserver hors de contrle (automatis) des tats est la meilleure garantie de conservation d'un certain degr de libert d'expression.

C'est mieux formul ?

----------


## souviron34

> Le BIT c'est l'organisme qui dit qu'il faut respecter la libert syndicale et pas faire travailler les ch'tis nenfants c'est a ?


C'est cet organisme, tu sais, qui garantit qu'en France on respecte le droit syndical, et qui la condamne quand ele enfreint les droits ??

Mais tu peux toujours sufggrer  ton syndicat prfr qu'il milite pour la dissolution du BIT.. Tu verras sa raction...






> Hh, autre sujet intressant et, nettement plus compliqu qu'il n'y parait.


Exact, mais dans le cadre de ce dbat, et par rapport  ce que dit le sieur Marco46, il me semble que cela a quand mme un certain rapport...

Comme l'a dit Erwy, c'est trange comme le domaine de l'informatique, pourtant normalement familier avec les normes, les rgles, les exceptions, se trouve tellement  part du reste de la socit qu'il lui faudrait des lois spciales, faites par eux...


Alors que l'on accepte sans sourciller des normes absurdes (sur la longueur d'une fonction par exemple), on trouverait normal de fonctionner sans aucune rgle parce que c'est Internet...

Je trouve que "la loi de la Jungle", que en particulier tous les partisans de gauche trouvent rprhensible quand elle est directement en prise avec l'conomie directe, soit prne par les mmes en ce qui concerne le Net, o la loi conomique fait rage, quasiment encore plus que dans l'industrie "matrielle"... Quelle entreprise industrielle peut se vanter en 4 ans, ou en 10 ans, d'avoir atteint les niveaux de Google ou consorts ??

D'tre soumis  un bombardement de publicit, que tout le monde trouve aberrant sur les tls nationales, mais que tout le monde trouve normale sur le Net, sur ce forum, sur les sites de tlchargement ou de partage...

C'est trange comme quand a touche le Net les penses anti-capitalistes s'envolent... au profit du "complot tatique"...

Alors que c'est le domaine par excellence du capitalisme sauvage, pur et dur, les botes qui s'achtent, se coulent, se font des crocs-en-jambes, font des campagnes contre les autres, verrouillent le march, font des profits records que mme les banques envient..


Ah mais c'est vrai...

C'est le domaine de la libre expression..  ::roll:: 


Aors qu'on rle quand un Hersant rachte l'Est Rpublicain, tout le monde applaudit quand Google balance Chrome et que tout passera par lui...


Je crois que les racs ne sont pas l o l'on pense ..  :;):

----------


## om

> on trouverait normal de fonctionner sans aucune rgle parce que c'est Internet...


Mais arrte de dire qu'il n'y a pas de rgles sur Internet, ce n'est pas vrai !

Les lois s'appliquent sur Internet. Oui, les lois ne sont pas les mmes dans chaque pays, il n'empche qu'elles s'appliquent. Essaie donc de faire un site o tu hberges des contenus illgaux, tu verras si la loi ne s'applique pas !

----------


## r0d

> D'tre soumis  un bombardement de publicit, que tout le monde trouve aberrant sur les tls nationales, mais que tout le monde trouve normale sur le Net, sur ce forum, sur les sites de tlchargement ou de partage...
> 
> C'est trange comme quand a touche le Net les penses anti-capitalistes s'envolent... au profit du "complot tatique"...


Attends... tu y vas un peu fort l ^^
La problmatique de la pub et du contrle des donnes sur internet intervient normment dans les dbats de gauche (quand je parle de la gauche, je n'inclus pas le ps). D'ailleurs c'est une des principales raisons pourquoi nous conseillons firefox, pour adblock. Par exemple,  l'universit d't du NPA (qui n'est qu'une petite composante de ce que tu appelles "la pense anti-capitaliste"), il y avait un stand ddi  ce sujet.

Et puis arrte un peu avec cette histoire de complot, c'est super nervant, je te jure. Au contraire, nous ne cessons d'expliquer que le problme vient des structures, pas des gens, qu'il n'y a pas de comploteur, que ce que nous dnonons est parfaitement public, rien n'est cach. 'faut pas confondre l'April et reopen911!
Seulement pour le savoir, il faudrait peut-tre que tu t'y intresse,  ce que tu appelles "les penses anti-capitalistes". Dj tu devrais peut-tre par commencer  savoir de quoi tu parles!! Nan srieux, tu rcites bien sagement la propagande nocon, telle qu'elle, sans mme savoir de quoi tu parles!

C'est toujours pareil: ds qu'on parle de la gauche anti-capitaliste, on ressort les mmes attaques cules et fausses (thorie du complot, sectarisme, utopistes...), histoire d'vacuer la question sans avoir ne serait-ce que besoin d'y penser. Et ce qui m'nerve c'est que ces attaques fonctionnent! Tu en es la preuve vivante...

----------


## souviron34

> Attends... tu y vas un peu fort l ^^
> La problmatique de la pub et du contrle des donnes sur internet intervient normment dans les dbats de gauche (quand je parle de la gauche, je n'inclus pas le ps). D'ailleurs c'est une des principales raisons pourquoi nous conseillons firefox, pour adblock. Par exemple,  l'universit d't du NPA (qui n'est qu'une petite composante de ce que tu appelles "la pense anti-capitaliste"), il y avait un stand ddi  ce sujet.
> 
> Et puis arrte un peu avec cette histoire de complot, c'est super nervant, je te jure. Au contraire, nous ne cessons d'expliquer que le problme vient des structures, pas des gens, qu'il n'y a pas de comploteur, que ce que nous dnonons est parfaitement public, rien n'est cach. 'faut pas confondre l'April et reopen911!
> Seulement pour le savoir, il faudrait peut-tre que tu t'y intresse,  ce que tu appelles "les penses anti-capitalistes". Dj tu devrais peut-tre par commencer  savoir de quoi tu parles!! Nan srieux, tu rcites bien sagement la propagande nocon, telle qu'elle, sans mme savoir de quoi tu parles!
> 
> C'est toujours pareil: ds qu'on parle de la gauche anti-capitaliste, on ressort les mmes attaques cules et fausses (thorie du complot, sectarisme, utopistes...), histoire d'vacuer la question sans avoir ne serait-ce que besoin d'y penser. Et ce qui m'nerve c'est que ces attaques fonctionnent! Tu en es la preuve vivante...



D'abord je ne pensais ni  toi ni au NPA mais  quelques intervenants dans ce thread..D'autre part je me sers de mon cerveau et de mon exprience, et non pas d'une quelconque propagande
Et quand je parle "anti-capitaliste", ne te sens pas, ni le NPA, vis. Encore une fois je ne parle que de certains posts sur ce thread.. et de leur rhtorique


Maintenant, sur le sujet du thread, j'ai dj dit mon opinion.. D'autres ne sont pas d'accord soit.. Mais je n'accepte pas d'tre class comme "pourfendeur des liberts indiviuelles du sacro-saint espace Internet" en soutenant qu'il devrait y avoir quelques contrles, et que le fait intrinsque de dire "_Internet peut tre un rel danger_" me fait classer (comme pour l'affaire Hortefeux) comme un suppt de l'extrme droite ou du capitalisme et du contrle de l'Etat (_ce qui d'ailleurs en soi est une contradiction majeure_).

Quand je parle de "bien-pensance", je la trouve l : la moindre opinion qui ne va pas dans le sens du milieu dans lequel on l'a dit t'attire des dluges de noms d'oiseaux et d'pithtes aussi mensongres que peu flattteuses.. 

Ce qui tait bien galement la tendance de certaines pratiques politiques d'un autre temps..

Donc juste, j'ai mon opinion  moi, base sur _ma_ vie et _mon_ exprience et _ma_ rflexion, et je ne suis pas d'une quelconque  obdience politique, car, mme si mon coeur est  gauche, cela fait un moment que je ne m'y retrouve plus. Et je ne suis pas pour autant  droite.. Ni chez les colos, bien que cela fasse longtemps que j'ai vot et agi Vert.. 

Mais on s'carte du sujet..

----------


## souviron34

> Mais arrte de dire qu'il n'y a pas de rgles sur Internet, ce n'est pas vrai !
> 
> Les lois s'appliquent sur Internet. Oui, les lois ne sont pas les mmes dans chaque pays, il n'empche qu'elles s'appliquent. Essaie donc de faire un site o tu hberges des contenus illgaux, tu verras si la loi ne s'applique pas !


je ne sais pas.. 

Au vu du mouvement et de certains posts sur ce thread, et de ton post original de dpart, il semblerait que le fait de dire "il peut y avoir danger" est un blasphme..

Or si il y a des rgles, c'est qu'il peut y avoir danger..


Donc je ne vois pas l'outrage dans la phrase, sauf si on y met ce qui n'y est pas dit.. 

Ce que je ne suis pas prt  faire, prfrant juger les choses sur leur ralit ou leur projet concret et non pas sur leur construction arbitraire fantasmatique...

----------


## Marco46

Si par contrle tu entends un filtrage du net par DNS ou IP effectu par les FAI alors dsol mais on part sur du 1984. Parce qu' partir du moment o les structures techniques existent pour filtrer du contenu pdo-nazis circulant par HTTP ou SMTP/POP3/IMAP ou autre, tu peux les appliquer pour tout a fait autre chose, comme des opposants politiques et je ne vois pas pourquoi ils s'en priveraient, ils font dj bien du QoS sur les protocoles P2P en toute impunit ...

C'est un doigt qu'il ne faut surtout pas laisser entrer dans l'engrenage, sinon on va y passer tout le bras.

Si par contrle tu entends d'avoir des services de l'tat chargs de trouver des criminels, de runir les preuves puis de les traduire en justice (parce que comme le martle Rom, Internet n'est pas un espace de non-droit, la loi franaise s'y applique normalement, du moins pour les serveurs situs en France) et bien c'est dj le cas, ce n'est ensuite qu'une question de moyens.

Maintenant tu vas me rpondre que les problmes sont situs  l'tranger (les serveurs et les acteurs) et que donc ils ne tombent pas sous le coup de la loi franaise. Et bien voil, c'est Internet et c'est mondial et on rejoint  ce que je voulais te dire ces 2 ou 3 derniers posts.

C'est  dire que pour dresser un parallle avec l'conomie et notre change sur le BIT, en France on a la libert syndicale, on a un code du travail et tout a a un coup pour l'employeur (et l'employ aussi d'ailleurs).
En Chine ils n'ont rien de tout a. Ils ch... sur le BIT et nous sommes en situation de grave dsquilibre concurrentiel avec toutes les consquences archi-connues sur l'conomie franaise.

Qu'elle est la solution :
Arrter de commercer avec la Chine ? (= filtrer les DNS/IP trangres, genre The Pirate Bay au hasard)
C'est a peu prs la solution prne par le gouvernement pour Internet et c'est archaque.

La solution moi je la connais pas. Par contre je sais ce que je veux pas, c'est  dire retourner  l're du minitel avec des coutes tlphoniques gnralises et automatiques en prime.

----------


## souviron34

> _La solution moi je la connais pas_. Par contre je sais ce que je veux pas, c'est  dire retourner  l're du minitel avec des coutes tlphoniques gnralises et automatiques en prime.


donc tu es bien d'accord qu'il faut discuter...

C'est tout..

Donc vitons de stigmatiser les gens qui demandent une discussion..

D'o mon questionnement par rapport au post original..

Oui il peut y avoir des dangers.Oui certaines mesures peuvent tre prise nationalementNon tout ne peut pas tre pris nationalementQuelle est la limite d'une action ou d'un encadrement national ?Quelle seraient les actions ou encadrement internationaaux ?Quels seraient les moyens mis en oeuvre dans un cas ?Quels seraient les moyens mis en oeuvre dans l'autre cas ?Quels seraient les organismes de contrle dans un cas ?Quels seraient les organismes de contrle dans l'autre cas ?

Et il y a encore plein de questions..

Mais juste le fait de se poser la question implique qu'il ya danger potentiel, et donc implique que la phrase en question n'tait pas si idiote..

----------


## Marco46

> donc tu es bien d'accord qu'il faut discuter...


Oui mais :

1/ La neutralit du rseau n'est pas ngociable.
2/ Ma libert d'accder  l'information non plus.
3/ Ma vie prive galement.

Malheureusement comme tout le monde je serais obliger de subir les lois sclrates qui arrivent.
Heureusement pas comme tout le monde j'arriverais en m'en dptrer plus ou moins techniquement.
Mais malheureusement, que quelques geeks parviennent  se servir de rseaux chiffrs ne sert pas  grand chose, il faudrait que nous soyons des millions  pouvoir changer librement pour empcher cette censure qui marche au pas vers nous. D'o l'intrt de gueuler.

Je crois que j'ai  peu prs fait le tour de la question en ce qui me concerne.

----------


## OWickerman

La libert d'expression et la transparence des mdias sont les fondements du systme "dmocratique".
Qu'un gouvernant franais en 2009 puisse remettre cela en cause est tout bonnement scandaleux.
Quand aux journalistes, je maintiens qu'il n'en reste que trs peu. Ils sont,  l'heure actuelle, de simples rptiteurs d'informations (oui, j'en connais quelques uns aussi, carts et tout a travaillant dans des quotidiens rgionaux). Les journalistes sont normalement des enquteurs au service de la vrit et de la libert d'expression. A l'heure actuelle, ils sont bien plus intresss par leur emploi et leur salaire que par leur mission (c'est une drive gnralise dans notre socit, d'ailleurs) que par leur mission. Croyez vous que nous trouverons,  l'heure actuelle, un journaliste capable de publier un "j'accuse" dans un grand quotidien franais ? Quitte  devoir s'exiler une fois ceci fait ? Permettez moi d'en douter.

----------


## Matthieu2000

> D'o mon questionnement par rapport au post original..


A l'origine , Hortefeux a menti et la vrit est rvle sur internet. Jean-Franois Cop veut cencurer internet pour viter les problmes  l'avenir (un gouvernement totalitaire)...

----------


## Cirdeco

> A l'origine , Hortefeux a menti et la vrit est rvle sur internet. Jean-Franois Cop veut cencurer internet pour viter les problmes  l'avenir (*un gouvernement totalitaire*)...


 Ou une volution de la totalitarit du gouvernement fr (ou autre)...

 C'tait mieux avant quand il n'y avait pas internet et que l'on pouvait contrler les mdias... personne ne s'en rendez compte...

 Maintenant avec internet, on peut plus se permettre de faire ce que l'on faisait avant... Donc c'est drangeant...

 Je suis contre le contrle/ filtrage du net par un gouvernement mais en mme temps je peut comprendre leur point de vue...

 Cela arrive  tout le monde de pouvoir faire des erreurs ou de se relacher et de se sortir une grosse connerie qui peut ensuite tre post et amplifi sur le net...

 Il ne me semble pas qu'il peut y avoir de mal entendu sur ce qu' dit brice mais rien n'empche de pouvoir retrouver ce type de vidos sur le net pour une simple boutade qui peut prter  interprtation et que l'on soit ensuite obliger de s'expliquer sur cette vido...

 Ca me rappelle le fait que certaines personnes ne s'imaginent pas qu'un mannequin puisse peter, roter ou faire je ne sais quelle cochonnerie..

 Un politicien c'est pareil c'est un homme, il fait des erreurs et maintenant avec le net il se retrouve obliger de se justifier de ces erreurs qui avant pouvait tre pass au silence... 

 Normal ? pas certain.. donc le point de vue du gouverment est lgitime dans une certaine mesure....

----------


## souviron34

> La libert d'expression et la transparence des mdias sont les fondements du systme "dmocratique".
> Qu'un gouvernant franais en 2009 puisse remettre cela en cause est tout bonnement scandaleux.


je rappelle juste les fondements de la Dclaration des Droits de l'Homme et du Citoyen :

"La libert de chacun finit o commence celle d'autrui"


La libert absolue n'existe pas.

Pourquoi Internet serait-il un cas  part ?

----------


## om

> La libert absolue n'existe pas.
> 
> Pourquoi Internet serait-il un cas  part ?


Au niveau des lois, ce n'est pas un cas  part actuellement.

C'est de vouloir restreindre les liberts PLUS sur internet qu'ailleurs qui en ferait un cas  part.

----------


## j.peg

Ai lieu d'ergoter , regardons la ralit en face: 

Compte tenu des menaces qui psent sur les particuliers , qui n'ont pas les moyens de distinguer les vraies informations des fausses; compte-tenu des possibilits offertes aux personnes mal intentionnes , dlinquants, escrocs et autres pdolphiles ou nazis d'utiliser le NET comme outil de propagande ou , pire, moyen de commettre leurs dlits, il est donc important de rguler l'activit sur le NET. 

Un pays (au moins)  l'a fait : la Chine.... 

tous les tenants d'un contrle, d'une rgulation par l'tat ou de pseudo instances indpendantes (le CSA tait une instance indpendante..au dpart, avec Sarko qui en nomme le prsident..il en reste quoi?) vont pouvoir s'accrocher avant de me convaincre. 

Je prfre le bordel libertaire  l'ordre chinois (P.t..n: celle l, mon fils aurait pu la sortir !!!)

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je prfre le bordel libertaire  l'ordre chinois (P.t..n: celle l, mon fils aurait pu la sortir !!!)


Le problme en France c'est que rien n'est Blanc ou Noir !
L'avantage, en Chine c'est que c'est Jaune ou Jaune !  ::mouarf::

----------


## OWickerman

> je rappelle juste les fondements de la Dclaration des Droits de l'Homme et du Citoyen :
> 
> "La libert de chacun finit o commence celle d'autrui"
> 
> 
> La libert absolue n'existe pas.
> 
> Pourquoi Internet serait-il un cas  part ?


Bizarre, je l'ai lue et relue et je n'ai nulle part trouv cet article...

Peut-tre l'article 12 pourrait-il s'appliquer au cas Hortefeux, mis  part que ces dclarations sont celles d'une personne publique dans un lieu public devant des camras du service public.
Par contre, il est clair que les dclarations qui motivent ce thread vont  l'encontre de l'article 19.

EDIT
Je parle videmment de la dclaration de 48.
Si l'on se rfre a celle de 89, c'est encore pire...

----------


## r0d

> le CSA tait une instance indpendante..au dpart, avec Sarko qui en nomme le prsident..il en reste quoi?


Le CSA n'a jamais t indpendant que sur le papier[1]. a, d'ailleurs, c'est un vrai scandale et c'est sur ce type de chose qu'il faudrait se battre, plutt que sur des blagues racistes de politiciens dcomplexs et autres buzz striles. Mais le problme, c'est que se battre sur ce type de chose demande une remise en question trs profonde des structures institutionnelles, alors bon, il vaut mieux lancer des allgations creuses  base de "rupture", "a va changer" et autre "tu l'aimes ou tu la quitte" (on aurait donc pas le droit d'essayer de la changer?), que de remettre en question les bases du fonctionnement tatique.





> Je prfre le bordel libertaire  l'ordre chinois (P.t..n: celle l, mon fils aurait pu la sortir !!!)


Arf, le classique: anarchie = bordel. Je ne vais pas me lancer dans de longues explications thoriques, mais une des dfinitions les plus courantes de l'anarchie est une phrase de V. Hugo: "l'anarchie, c'est l'ordre sans le pouvoir". Concept qu'il est certes difficile d'apprhender en ces temps de contrle total et de pouvoir fort, mais il ne faut pas voir l'anarchie comme un bordel, mais juste comme une autre faon d'ordonner la socit. D'ailleurs, certaines branches du mouvement libertaire acceptent mme certaines formes de pouvoir[2].


[1] Voir par exemple: 
http://yenayer.blogspot.com/2007/04/...ui-le-csa.html
http://www.acrimed.org/article2015.html
http://acrimed.org/article1223.html
http://acrimed.org/article783.html

[2] Lire par exemple:
http://atheles.org/agone/memoiressoc...oir/index.html

----------


## souviron34

d'un autre ct , l'anarchie (_et nous en avons dj discut longuement_) est une utopie.

Or ni le monde dans lequel nous vivons ni l'humain ne correspond (_et ne correspondra jamais_)  un idal.

Il faut donc bien tenter de vivre du mieux que nous pouvons...


Par consquent certaines rgles de "bonne conduite" doivent bien tre prises, et leur non-respect sanctionn..


Comme il a t dit plus haut, la libert absolue d'une part est utopique, mais d'aute part est un leurre..

Que ce soit dans la vraie vie (_voir le dbat sur la nature humaine_) ou dans l'immatriel comme le Net...

Deriire l'immatriel il y a des botes relles, de l'argent rel, sonnant et trbuchant, des intrts rels.. Que ces intrts soits particuliers, privs, ou tatiques, n'empchent pas qu'il n'y va pas forcment de l'intrt de la population en gnral...

Il faut donc mettre des garde-fous et des protections, tant d'un ct qu de l'autre...


Et ces garde-fous ne peuvent se ngocier, se mettre en place, avec des slogans comme "_ma libert est non ngociable_", ce qui est le contraire de la vie en socit.. Arguments pourtant avancs ici...

----------


## souviron34

> Bizarre, je l'ai lue et relue et je n'ai nulle part trouv cet article...
> 
> Peut-tre l'article 12 pourrait-il s'appliquer au cas Hortefeux, mis  part que ces dclarations sont celles d'une personne publique dans un lieu public devant des camras du service public.
> Par contre, il est clair que les dclarations qui motivent ce thread vont  l'encontre de l'article 19.
> 
> EDIT
> Je parle videmment de la dclaration de 48.
> Si l'on se rfre a celle de 89, c'est encore pire...


tu as mal lu :

Dclaration des droits de l'Homme et du Citoyen, 1789

http://www.textes.justice.gouv.fr/in...&article=10116




> Article 4 - *La libert consiste  pouvoir faire tout ce qui ne nuit pas  autrui* : ainsi, l'exercice des droits naturels de chaque homme n'a de bornes que celles qui assurent aux autres membres de la socit la jouissance de ces mmes droits. *Ces bornes ne peuvent tre dtermines que par la loi.*
> 
> Article 5 - *La loi n'a le droit de dfendre que les actions nuisibles  la socit*. Tout ce qui n'est pas dfendu par la loi ne peut tre empch, et nul ne peut tre contraint  faire ce qu'elle n'ordonne pas.
> ....
> Article 11 - La libre communication des penses et des opinions est un des droits les plus prcieux de l'homme ; tout citoyen peut donc parler, crire, imprimer librement, *sauf  rpondre de l'abus de cette libert dans les cas dtermins par la loi.*
> 
> Article 12 - La garantie des droits de l'homme et du citoyen ncessite une force publique ; *cette force est donc institue pour l'avantage de tous*, et non pour l'utilit particulire de ceux  qui elle est confie.


 ::mouarf::

----------


## r0d

> Et ces garde-fous ne peuvent se ngocier, se mettre en place, avec des slogans comme "_ma libert est non ngociable_", ce qui est le contraire de la vie en socit.. Arguments pourtant avancs ici...


En fait, l j'ai plus l'impression que le diffrend est d'ordre smantique, plus que politique. Tout se joue sur le mot "libert". Pourquoi "libert" et "vie en socit" seraient antinomiques? En fait, je crois que cela ne dpends finalement que de la dfinition que nous donnons  ce mot.

----------


## Matthieu2000

Je te rappelle encore les faits : une personne a mis un interview d'Hortefeux public sur youtube! Et personne oblige les franais  le regarder. 



> Il faut donc mettre des garde-fous et des protections, tant d'un ct que de l'autre...


Que proposes tu? Si tu n'as rien de concret et d'applicable, les longs discours ne servent strictement  rien.

----------


## OWickerman

Comme je te le disais, Souviron, je me rfrais  celle de 1948, pas  celle de 1789  :;): 

EDIT
Qui plus est l'article 4 de celle de 1789 ne s'applique qu'aux droits naturels. Or le cas qui nous proccupe ne relve pas d'une violation de ces derniers.

P.S.
Je ne te ferai pas l'affront de te rappeler ce que sont les droits naturels dfinis par les lumires  :8-):

----------


## souviron34

> Comme je te le disais, Souviron, je me rfrais  celle de 1948, pas  celle de 1789


ben :




> Je parle videmment de la dclaration de 48.
> _Si l'on se rfre a celle de 89, c'est encore pire._..


me semblait prsumer que celle de 89 contenait encore moins une rfrence  ce que je disais que celle de 48..
 ::P:

----------


## souviron34

> Qui plus est l'article 4 de celle de 1789 ne s'applique qu'aux droits naturels. Or le cas qui nous proccupe ne relve pas d'une violation de ces derniers.


et l'article 11 ??

----------


## r0d

> d'un autre ct , l'anarchie (_et nous en avons dj discut longuement_) est une utopie.


Ce n'est pas une utopie, c'est une boussole...

----------


## om

> et l'article 11 ??





> Article XI
> 
> La libre communication des penses et des opinions est un des droits les plus prcieux de lHomme : tout Citoyen peut donc parler, crire, imprimer librement, *sauf  rpondre de labus de cette libert*, dans les cas dtermins par la Loi.


Tout d'abord, l'abus de cette libert peut-il tre de dire des choses fausses? (ce qui tait le seul point dont nous discutions page 2 qui n'est pas prvu par la loi -la diffamation, l'incitation  la haine raciale, etc. sont dj prvues, totalement indpendamment d'Internet-). Assurment, non, car dans ce cas la loi serait en contradiction avec le dbut de ce mme article (et a donnerait : "tout Citoyen peut donc parler, crire, imprimer librement, sauf si ce qu'il dit est faux"). Et ce serait contraire  l'esprit mme de l'article.

Ensuite, la restriction de cette libert (qui est fondamentale) ne peut s'appliquer qu' la personne qui a abus de cette libert, aprs un jugement dans les rgles : elle ne peut s'appliquer _a priori_ au support de communication.

----------


## Marco46

> Tout d'abord, l'abus de cette libert peut-il tre de dire des choses fausses? (ce qui tait le seul point dont nous discutions page 2 qui n'est pas prvu par la loi -la diffamation, l'incitation  la haine raciale, etc. sont dj prvues, totalement indpendamment d'Internet-). Assurment, non, car dans ce cas la loi serait en contradiction avec le dbut de ce mme article (et a donnerait : "tout Citoyen peut donc parler, crire, imprimer librement, sauf si ce qu'il dit est faux"). Et ce serait contraire  l'esprit mme de l'article.


Faudrait dj dfinir ce qu'on entends par *vrit*.

Et l bon courage c'est un joyeux bordel.

----------


## GanYoshi

> Faudrait dj dfinir ce qu'on entends par *vrit*.
> 
> Et l bon courage c'est un joyeux bordel.


Non, il n'y a pas besoin que les informations soient fausse pour tre accus de diffamation.

Voil un exemple de drapage : 
http://www.jeanmarcmorandini.com/art...-regardez.html

----------


## Qwert

Il faudrait dj pour commencer que les journalistes fassent leur vrai travail.
Il suffit de regarder un peu partout et regrouper les infos pour voir que dans beaucoup de cas la source d'info est l'AFP ou Reuters. Sur les sites internet par exemple, que ca soit Lib, le Monde ou autres, c'est du copier/coller des dpeches. Y a aucune recherche, il faut de suite publier pour tre les premiers... 

Au niveau de la tl, c'est dans les mmes tons. On prend les dclarations officielles, on met 2-3 phrases dessus et on passe au suivant. Les reportages au niveau du JT sont prformats pour avoir tous la mme dure...

----------


## GanYoshi

> Y a aucune recherche, il faut de suite publier pour tre les premiers... 
> 
> Au niveau de la tl, c'est dans les mmes tons. On prend les dclarations officielles, on met 2-3 phrases dessus et on passe au suivant. Les reportages au niveau du JT sont prformats pour avoir tous la mme dure...


Exactement, le manque de recherche et la culture du directe je trouve a horrible.
Quand tu vois la qualit des mission en directe sur iTl ou BFM : 
- "Alors comme a le pape descend de l'avion ?"
- "Nan pas encore il est en retard"
- "Vous pensez qu'il arrivera quand ?"
- "..."
- "Ah visiblement notre correspondant ne nous entend plus !"

Que intrt du directe dans ce cas l... Je prfre avec l'information un peu plus tard mais avec au moins quelques pistes de rflexion. 
C'est aussi pour a que je trouve twitter compltement pourri. 
-"Cool j'ai su 1h avant tout le monde que Michael Jackson tait mort !"

----------


## BainE

ce que je prfre dans les infos actuelles c'est le nouveau petit cot tl ralit qu ils donnent, avec les interviews des passants qui nous donnent leur avis fort interessant, passionnant, o l on sent bien la difficile rflexion derrire. Pour la syncope a Mr S., tous les "joggers" ont t interrog et nous gentilement raconts qu ils avaient vu un hlicoptre au dessus de leur tte, un grand moment de tl. L'avis du voisin de l'ex  Kerviel ne m interesse pas plus.
Sans parler de la minute culturelle de fin de JT, ils ont jamais eu le droit  mettre de la pub au millieu de JT, alors ils ont trouv cette astuce, chapeau bas messieus.
De plus ca vient de moi ou depuis quelques annes le temps attribu au JT  fondu comme peau de chagrin.

Par contre je peux vous demander ce qui vous fait si peur sur internet qui justifierait pour vous un controle de la correspondance ?




> C'est aussi pour a que je trouve twitter compltement pourri. 
> -"Cool j'ai su 1h avant tout le monde que Michael Jackson tait mort !"


Nan, vv ca parlait srieusement jusqu  la  ::D:

----------


## hegros

> Par contre je peux vous demander ce qui vous fait si peur sur internet qui justifierait pour vous un controle de la correspondance ?


C'est l'effet rseau Y et mets n'importe quel nom derrire Y pour percevoir le primtre des risques  prendre en compte. De plus Internet est un mdia, comprendre un portail de communication, o Mr tout le monde peut s'affirmer contrairement  la radio ou la tv donc le risque de connerie est proportionnellement exponentiel avec une vitesse de contagion parait-il plus rapide que la grippe a qui ?

Par contre je ne vois pas le rapport avec la dmocratie qui est un peu la rponse et la question  tout et n'importe quoi en ce moment..

----------


## BainE

> C'est l'effet rseau Y et mets n'importe quel nom derrire Y pour percevoir le primtre des risques  prendre en compte. De plus Internet est un mdia, comprendre un portail de communication, o Mr tout le monde peut s'affirmer contrairement  la radio ou la tv donc le risque de connerie est proportionnellement exponentiel avec une vitesse de contagion parait-il plus rapide que la grippe a qui ?


Donc faut aussi controller les imprimeries parce que Sade (sous un pseudo  en plus) s'en est servi pour diter de la pornographie, parce qu on trouve aussi des infamies comme les thories de Ron Hubbart ?

C'est par peur du possible dbordement ?
C'est pas par peur d'un possible armement irakien qu on est encore en train de leur faire la guerre et qu on a pendu leur chef ?

----------


## hegros

> Donc faut aussi controller les imprimeries parce que Sade (sous un pseudo  en plus) s'en est servi pour diter de la pornographie, parce qu on trouve aussi des infamies comme les thories de Ron Hubbart ?


C'est le contrle qui te pose problme ? cela existe pourtant partout, regarde dans les cits par exemple c'est tout les jours ! 




> C'est par peur du possible dbordement ?


Ce n'est pas par peur c'est par souci de responsabilit de l'application du droit. On ne va pas donner  une espce aussi volue que la ntre carte blanche sur internet ce n'est pas la fte





> C'est pas par peur d'un possible armement irakien qu on est encore en train de leur faire la guerre et qu on a pendu leur chef ?


 :8O:  Pas compris.

----------


## om

> C'est l'effet rseau Y et mets n'importe quel nom derrire Y pour percevoir le primtre des risques  prendre en compte. De plus Internet est un mdia, comprendre un portail de communication, o *Mr tout le monde peut s'affirmer* contrairement  la radio ou la tv donc le risque de connerie est proportionnellement exponentiel avec une vitesse de contagion parait-il plus rapide que la grippe a qui ?


Alors qu' la TV et  la radio, seulement un ensemble restreint bien slectionn de personne peut s'exprimer. C'est bien sr beaucoup mieux...




> Par contre je ne vois pas le rapport avec la dmocratie qui est un peu la rponse et la question  tout et n'importe quoi en ce moment..





> La dmocratie dsigne le rgime politique [...] dans lequel le peuple est souverain et dtient le pouvoir collectivement.


Un des critres ncessaire  une dmocratie :



> Garantie effective des liberts fondamentales, notamment : libert de conscience, *libert d'expression*, libert de runion et d'association, *libert de la presse*, absence d'arrestations arbitraires, etc. ;


Cop, qui sur France 2 a tenu des propos qu'on pourrait rsumer par "la libert d'expression est dangereuse pour la dmocratie" (suite aux propos d'Hortefeux), tente donc de diaboliser un outil essentiel  la libert d'expression (dcision CC du 10 juin) pour faire accepter son contrle et sa censure.

----------


## hegros

Ok mais la dmocratie, la libert ou tout autre chose n'exclut pas le contrle, c'est aussi une garanti de son bon fonctionnement alors qu'est-ce que vous proposez pour la garantir? J'attends juste de voir avec quelle transparence cela se fera

----------


## om

> Ok mais la dmocratie, la libert ou tout autre chose n'exclut pas le contrle, c'est aussi une garanti de son bon fonctionnement alors qu'est-ce que vous proposez pour la garantir? J'attends juste de voir avec quelle transparence cela se fera


Cela dpend ce que tu entends par "contrle".

Si la question est de savoir s'il doit y avoir des rgles sur Internet, videmment que oui. Et il y en a (les lois s'appliquent aussi bien sur Internet que dans le monde rel).

*La question ici est de savoir si les rgles qui s'appliquent  Internet doivent restreindre plus les liberts que dans la vraie vie.* Moi, je pense que non. D'abord parce que c'est une rupture du principe d'galit. Ensuite quand on aperoit les motivations qu'il y a derrire (Berlusconi-like)...

Des articles de loi qui proposent une peine plus importante sur Internet que dans la vie relle tentent d'tre intgres  diffrents projets de loi. Par exemple, larticle 3 de la LOPPSI propose daggraver les peines des dlits si ceux-ci ont t commis par la communication au public en ligne : ces peines saligneront sur celles des dlits commis en bande organise. Comme le dit l'ASIC,  Il nexiste pas de raison objective de punir plus svrement une activit contrefaisante exerce via un service de communication au public en ligne, par rapport  la mme activit exerce par le biais dun support hors ligne (ex : mailing, catalogues, affichage public, tlphone, etc.). Il sagit dune violation du principe dgalit. .

----------


## hegros

> Cela dpend ce que tu entends par "contrle".
> 
> Si la question est de savoir s'il doit y avoir des rgles sur Internet, videmment que oui. Et il y en a (les lois s'appliquent aussi bien sur Internet que dans le monde rel).


Comment est-ce que tu contrles ou mesures le bon fonctionnement de la dmocratie ou d'une libert fondamentale ou d'Internet? Sans contrle impossible de dire ce qu'il en est et de savoir o on va




> *La question ici est de savoir si les rgles qui s'appliquent  Internet doivent restreindre plus les liberts que dans la vraie vie*



Il est vident que personne ne veut se voir restreindre une quelconque libert


Pour l'article de loi il me semble que la jurisprudence apprcie toujours au cas par cas mais dire qu'Internet peut rendre plus aggravant une action faite sans ne me semble pas impensable et illogique.

----------


## BainE

> C'est le contrle qui te pose problme ? cela existe pourtant partout, regarde dans les cits par exemple c'est tout les jours !


faut peut etre pas exagr non plus, je pense pas que les gens doivent prsenter leur papier quotidiennement pour rentrer  leur domicile




> Ce n'est pas par peur c'est par souci de responsabilit de l'application du droit. On ne va pas donner  une espce aussi volue que la ntre carte blanche sur internet ce n'est pas la fte


J ai jamais dit que c'est la fte, mais j ai toujours un peu de mal a comprendre pourquoi nos chers politiciens perdent leur temps a nous paraphraser chaque anne la mme loi plutot que de faire appliquer une des X version dja pondu. La diffamation est punie, le vol, etc., suffit d appliquer sur internet comme partout ailleurs. Et un controle systmatique je suis contre c'est clair, suffit de taper un peu fort quand on constate une faute plutot que de verifier a chaque instant si on traverse dans les clous.
Tout ca dans un grand lan d hypocrisie pour garantir la main mise gouvernemental sur la diffusion des informations choisies, et quelques deniers supplmentaires a 3 industriels qui vendent de la musique  la chaine. Parce qu on me fera pas croire que c'est pour le terrorisme ou la pdophilie, vu le secret de la transmition qu ils doivent mettre en place, c'est pas la moulinette tatique qui va les emmerder, c'est comme si on arretait de vendre les fusils de chasse pour arreter la guerre.

Je trouve ridicule qu on autorise l'etat a surveiller un peu tout le monde pour un gain de scurit que je pense nul. Enfin je vois pas comment on peut accuser un outil, je comprends pas le procs que vous faites a internet, on a jamais vu un assassin porter plainte contre la maison beretta.




> Pas compris.


Souvent par anticipation d'un ventuel problme, on fait des conneries.
C'etait un parallle avec l Irak, qu on a attaqu parce qu on les soupconnait d'etre sur les bombes nuclaires. La on va soupconner tout le monde ?

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Donc faut aussi controller les imprimeries parce que Sade (sous un pseudo  en plus) s'en est servi pour diter de la pornographie, parce qu on trouve aussi des infamies comme les thories de Ron Hubbart ?


Les livres les plus dangereux, non contrls  et en libre circulation  sont 
Torah, 
Bible, 
Coran ...
(il y a peut tre UNE seule et unique exception!)
Je pense qu'il est inutile que je cites les croissades, suicides et autres nfaits des religions

----------


## hegros

> Souvent par anticipation d'un ventuel problme, on fait des conneries.
> C'etait un parallle avec l Irak, qu on a attaqu parce qu on les soupconnait d'etre sur les bombes nuclaires. La on va soupconner tout le monde ?


Tu te sens suivis ou souponns quand tu navigues sur Internet ? ou limit dans ta libert dmocratique ? Tu as des exemples ?

----------


## BainE

> Tu te sens suivis ou souponns quand tu navigues sur Internet ? ou limit dans ta libert dmocratique ? Tu as des exemples ?


Pas pour l instant, mais la moulinette (tout type de solution de controle de correspondance, ou des comportement sur le net) dont certains ont parl me rassure pas plus que ca. C'est pour ca que j ai plutot envie que ca reste comme c'est maintenant. Pour moi le seul truc qui manque c'est d appliquer les lois de la rpublique aussi sur internet, pas besoin, envie d une brigade facon minority report.

[edit] en fait, elles sont dja pas appliques dans le monde rel, alors pourquoi en faire plus dans un monde virtuel...

----------


## om

> Tu te sens [...] limit dans ta libert dmocratique ?


Dans certains pays (justement ceux o ils appliquent ce qu'on refuse, comme la Tunisie, la Chine, la Core du Nord, l'Iran...), c'est le cas.

----------


## Cirdeco

> Tu te sens suivis ou souponns quand tu navigues sur Internet ? ou limit dans ta libert dmocratique ? Tu as des exemples ?


L'affaire Hou la menteuse est ce un bon exemple ?  ::roll::

----------


## hegros

> L'affaire Hou la menteuse est ce un bon exemple ?


Tout cela existe avec et sans Internet



la libert dmocratique n'est certainement pas identique dans tout les pays ce ne sont que des concepts avec des perceptions diffrentes et ce n'est pas un modle fini utilisable tel quel partout seulement en suivant une feuille de route

----------


## cf1020

Je ne dis qu'une chose, que les franais pour pondre des anneries pareilles et voir dans l'internet un danger pour la democratie. Ou alors, le pouvoir en place  peur du net et des verits qui y circulent, et qui gnent les gouvernants dans le soucis de cacher les verits !!!!!!!

----------


## Furikawari

> Je ne dis qu'une chose, que les franais pour pondre des anneries pareilles et voir dans l'internet un danger pour la democratie. Ou alors, le pouvoir en place  peur du net et des verits qui y circulent, et qui gnent les gouvernants dans le soucis de cacher les verits !!!!!!!


Euh internet est censur dans certains pays, je ne pense pas que la France soit la pire dans ce domaine, loin de l... Pour rappel il y a eu certains pisodes intressants en Australie, par exemple, avec de la censure de sites et autres (pour citer une dmocratie).

----------


## souviron34

> Euh internet est censur dans certains pays, je ne pense pas que la France soit la pire dans ce domaine, loin de l... Pour rappel il y a eu certains pisodes intressants en Australie, par exemple, avec de la censure de sites et autres (pour citer une dmocratie).


Comment ? on ne nous dit pas tout ??  :8O: 

Alors NS a pris le contrle de tous les gouvernments trangers ?  ::aie:: 

 ::D: 


 ::frenchy:: 


 ::dehors:: 



juste pour dire et appuyer ce que tu dis  :;):  .. Comme il semble tre le Grand Inquisiteur....

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Comment ? on ne nous dit pas tout ?? 
> 
> Alors NS a pris le contrle de tous les gouvernments trangers ? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non, il n'est pas le SLI (Super Liberticide International) mais il a une fcheuse tendance  reprendre  son compte les pires ides des autres et de les faire appliquer illico-presto par se troupe de pantins ! ::cry::

----------


## souviron34

et d'ailleurs on trouve ici-mme des choses  contrler..

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d81...ction-justice/

Les compagnies prives peuvent tre encore plus liberticides que les gouvernments..

Ce que j'avais dj dit plus haut...

----------


## Acropole

> Internet est un danger pour la dmocratie.


Internet est un outil. Tout dpend de qui s'en sert. Il peut  mon avis autant tre un danger qu'un atout pour la dmocratie.

----------


## souviron34

> Internet est un outil. Tout dpend de qui s'en sert. Il peut  mon avis autant tre un danger qu'un atout pour la dmocratie.


absolument..

C'est pourquoi il n'y a pas plus de raison de s'nerver sur cette phrase que sur une du style "Internet c'est la libert d'expression"..

----------


## hegros

Dans l'absolu la dmocratie aussi c'est un outil, la libert d'expression etc aussi sont des outils.


Le dbat vole haut...

----------


## souviron34

> Dans l'absolu la dmocratie aussi c'est un outil, la libert d'expression etc aussi sont des outils.
> 
> 
> Le dbat vole haut...


bien sr, puisque le fond du dbat est l :

la dmocratie est un outil, et nos socits ont mis en place des limites, des contraintes (_votes, rfrendums, reprsentativit, cration de lois, amendements, etc etc_)

la libert d'expression aussi (_voir tous les exemples dj cits_).

Donc ce n'est pas une question d'absolu particulier, c'est au contraire de tenter de faire rentrer la partie non-matrisable directement (ce qui dpend des pays trangers et de cette utilisation) dans le cadre de nos auto-limitations...


Un exemple :

Aux USA aprs le 11/09 et le passage du Patriot Act,  tait affubl du doux nom de "terroriste" toute personne mettant en doute les fondements de la Guerre.

Si la loi rgissant le Net tait la loi amricaine, personne dans le monde n'aurait pu s'exprimer.

A l'inverse, grce au 5ime Amendement, la libert de la Presse est constitutionnellement garantie chez eux. Elle ne l'est pas chez nous.



Mais cet exemple est pour 2 pays considrs "dmocratiques"..

Comme sur le Net on a affaire  tous les pays du monde, certains dmocratiques , d'autres non, certains sans limites sur les liberts de diffamation par exemple, d'autres non (comme la France), il y a effectivement un problme de "relativit de l'absolu"...

Qui ne peut tre rsolu autrement que par des lois, nationales et internationales...

----------


## biboo_

Vous verrez, deux grandes forces mergeront d'ici quelques annes: 
-les mchants de la tl et de la presse
-les gentils de l'internet

Camarades, rejoignez la lumire!  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> Vous verrez, deux grandes forces mergeront d'ici quelques annes: 
> -les mchants de la tl et de la presse
> -les gentils de l'internet
> 
> Camarades, rejoignez la lumire!


d'aprs les threads ici-mme, c'est dj fait  :8-):

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Qui ne peut tre rsolu autrement que par des lois, nationales et internationales...


J'attends toujours que tu nonces cette LOI, en esprant que cette loi doit tre NEUTRE! Et surtout j'espre que la note (taxe ou autre) n'est pas trop chre...

----------


## souviron34

> J'attends toujours que tu nonces cette LOI, en esprant que cette loi doit tre NEUTRE! Et surtout j'espre que la note (taxe ou autre) n'est pas trop chre...


je ne suis pas lgislateur, avocat, ou autre...

Je ne connais pas le Code Pnal ni le Code Civil.

Et toi ?

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Qui ne peut tre rsolu autrement que par des lois, nationales et internationales...


Mais ces lois existent dj ! 

Aujourd'hui, si je vais dans un pays ou dire "Machin est abruti" je vais en taule, mme si dans mon pays d'origine c'est autoris !

Sur le net, c'est pareil ! La loi du pays s'applique. 
Je ne vois pas en quoi internet devrait tre un domaine avec des lois spcifiques. Exemple : Dans la vie je pourrais dire que je n'aime pas les haricots verts", et pas sur le net ! Ca serait absurde. 

Tout ce dbat, uniquement parce que les hommes politiques sont dpasss par le net, et la vitesse  laquelle une information (vrai ou fausse, l'important n'est pas l) peut circuler avant qu'ils n'aient le temps de censurer, manipuler ou verrouiller !

----------


## Matthieu2000

> je ne suis pas lgislateur, avocat, ou autre...
> 
> Je ne connais pas le Code Pnal ni le Code Civil.
> 
> Et toi ?


Je pense qu'aucune loi internationnale n'est applicable. Au lieu de perdre des sous et du temps  crer des lois, il est plus simple d'enseigner aux lves, donc de donner des cours d'ducation civile sur l'internet et ses diffrents facettes!



```
Commandement 1 : tu ne t'introduis point dans l'ordinateur d'autrui sans son consentement
```

----------


## Mdinoc

Dites, on a parl pas mal de la libert d'expression ici, mais elle se limite aux communications publiques, non?
Filtrer le web entame aussi notre libert pour les communications prives...

----------


## Marco46

Le problme de la loi internationale c'est que son fondement idologique dpend avant tout du systme politique en place.

Selon que l'on vive en Dmocratie, Dictature, en Thocratie ou en Grontocratie comme chez nous, etc ... c'est pas vraiment pareil.

Je vois mal comment on pourrait avoir une loi internationale neutre qui ne mette pas en contradiction des principes comme la sparation des pouvoirs, ou la sparation de l'glise et de l'tat entre des pays comme la France et l'Arabie Saoudite par exemple.

Je trouve a trs bien comme a.

Internet n'est certes pas la lumire, mais au moins elle la permet contrairement aux autres types de mdias puisqu'il n'y a pas encore de censure possible.

----------


## OWickerman

> la dmocratie est un outil


Non. La dmocratie est une finalit en soi.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Non. La dmocratie est une finalit en soi.


Non, la dmocratie est un mode de vie !

Marco46 > Quand tu parles de grontocratie (comme chez nous), tu es de quel pays ?  ::?:  Parceque si tu es franais ...  ::ccool::   ::mouarf::

----------


## souviron34

> Non, la dmocratie est un mode de vie !
> 
> Marco46 > Quand tu parles de grontocratie (comme chez nous), tu es de quel pays ?  Parceque si tu es franais ...


bah, pour une fois qu'on a un gouvernment et un prsident dans la cinquantaine, a a pas l'air de vous plaire plus...
 ::roll::

----------


## Marco46

Bah ouai mais c'est quand mme essentiellement le 3me ge qui l'a lu.

Donc oui je vis bien en France ^^

----------


## Matthieu2000

J'ai trouv pourquoi c'est un danger :



> Attendez les gars. Apparemment l'UMP a voulu lancer son site mais imaginez combien ils ont pay pour le faire : 1.8 millions d'euros. L'info ici : http://www.lepost.fr/article/2009/09...onstrueux.html


A ce prix, c'est clair la dmocratie va mourir

----------


## souviron34

> Bah ouai mais c'est quand mme essentiellement le 3me ge qui l'a lu.
> 
> Donc oui je vis bien en France ^^


Ah bon ???


54% des votants sont du 3ime age ???

Tiens, on m'avait cach des choses....

"On ne nous dit pas tout"...


http://www.prs12.com/spip.php?article2946




> 13) Le vote par ge 
> Ltude du vote par ge , en particulier celui dIPSOS ralis sur un large chantillon, donne des informations intressantes.
> 
> Globalement, plus llectorat est g, plus il vote Nicolas Sarkozy au premier comme au second tour.
> 
> Dans le dtail des tranches dge pour le 6 mai :
> 
> * la gnration jeune qui a connu les nombreuses luttes depuis 2002 vote  58% pour Royal ;
> 
> ...


Alors je veux bien que le 3ime age commence  35 ans, mais...

Et de plus, mme pour les jeunes (18-24), il y a quand mme 42% qui ont vot Sarko...


42%, c'est pas rien... Si ??

Alors que par contre, ma tranche d'ge (45-59) vote en majorit gauche...


PS : et au passage, "grontocratie" signifie "DIRIGE par des vieux", pas "lu par des vieux"...

----------


## henderson

> Alors que par contre, ma tranche d'ge (45-59) vote en majorit gauche...


Tout  fait !

----------


## OWickerman

> Non, la dmocratie est un mode de vie !


Si encore tu avais dit un rgime politique, j'aurai pu acquiescer. Mais la, comparer la dmocratie au fait d'tre vgtarien ou de pratiquer le yoga, c'est un peu fort...
Je le rpte, la dmocratie est une fin en soi, on fait des lois, des institutions, des guerres (sic...) pour garantir la dmocratie.

----------


## deadalnix

> Internet n'est certes pas la lumire, mais au moins elle la permet contrairement aux autres types de mdias puisqu'il n'y a pas encore de censure possible.


Internet n'est pas un mdia. Au mieux, c'est un support (dmatrialis). Le web est un mdia.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> PS : et au passage, "grontocratie" signifie "DIRIGE par des vieux", pas "lu par des vieux"...


Tout  fait ! C'est pour cela que l'on peut parler de Grontocratie en France !
Si tu fait la moyenne d'ge, des autorits gouvernantes (AN, Ministres, et Snat), je suis sr que t'es largement au-dessus de 50  ans !  :;): 




> Si encore tu avais dit un rgime politique, j'aurai pu acquiescer. Mais la, comparer la dmocratie au fait d'tre vgtarien ou de pratiquer le yoga, c'est un peu fort...
> Je le rpte, la dmocratie est une fin en soi, on fait des lois, des institutions, des guerres (sic...) pour garantir la dmocratie.


Si la dmocratie tait une fin en soi, alors on n'aurait plus rien  faire depuis 1789 ! Hlas, les principes mmes de la dmocratie sont sans cesse remis en question, bafous, et pitins par nos ttes (blanches) _pensantes_ ! 
Donc, en aucun cas, ce ne peut-tre une fin ! C'est un objectif, un rve, une idologie pour un mode de vie  (et je ne vois pas le rapport avec les lgumes )  ::roll::

----------


## david06600

> Si la dmocratie tait une fin en soi, alors on n'aurait plus rien  faire depuis 1789 ! Hlas, les principes mmes de la dmocratie sont sans cesse remis en question, bafous, et pitins par nos ttes (blanches) _pensantes_ !


Tu veux dire qu'une tte noire ou arabe pensante aurait fait mieux ?

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Tu veux dire qu'une tte noire ou arabe pensante aurait fait mieux ?


Ola ! Pas d'interprtation abusive de mes propos. Ttes "blanches" s'entendait au niveau des cheveux - blancs !  :;):

----------


## Marco46

> Ah bon ???
> [...]


Je voulais pas dire que 100% des vieux avaient vot  droite hein ... Mais :

1/ Les vieux votants sont plus nombreux que les jeunes votants. (et d'ailleurs me semble bien qu'on vit une poque appele le PapyBoom qui veut que le nombre d'inactifs deviennent > au nombre d'actifs).
2/ En proportion les vieux sont quand mme gnralement plutt de droite que de gauche. Je bouscule pas vraiment les conventions sociales en disant cela :p

Je reconnais cependant que ma formulation tait mauvaise.

Bon et ta gnration ya l'impact mai 1968. On vote  gauche pour faire style parce que quand on tait jeune on tait des rebelles alors maintenant qu'on est vieux on essaie d'avoir l'air jeune. videmment je me garderais bien de dire que a concerne tous les vieux mais ce phnomne existe.

Ceci dit voter Sgolne Royal et se prtendre de gauche moi a me fait halluciner. D'une manire gnrale pour moi tout ce qui est  gauche de Mlanchon est  droite. Ou en d'autres termes, la gauche, la vraie s'arrte  lui, ensuite le PS c'est la droite molle, le centre une droite normale, et l'UMP une droite dure voire pour certain on est carrment dans l'extrme droite. Quand au FN et ben ils se sont fait vampiriss par Sarkozy ce qui prouve bien qu'une bonne partie de l'UMP est d'extrme droite.

Ceci n'engage que moi videmment et videmment je ne prtends pas avoir une analyse politique plus intressante que n'importe quel (pas autre !) pillier de bar  ::zoubi::

----------


## Mdinoc

> Ceci dit voter Sgolne Royal et se prtendre de gauche moi a me fait halluciner.


Tu admettras quand mme qu'au second tour, c'tait la seule option viable... (j'ai dj donn mon opinion sur le vote blanc et l'abstention "rebelles")

----------


## Marco46

Disons que l'autre me retourne l'estomac parce qu'en plus d'tre carririste (comme elle) il vhicule des valeurs et une politique de classe qui est  l'oppos de ce que je considre tre la Rpublique alors qu'elle, elle est juste une carririste pur/dur et franchement elle a le charisme et l'loquence d'une huitre.

Donc effectivement au 2me tour ya pas eu photo mais c'est un peu comme Chirac/Lepen. On met le bulletin dans l'urne mais *vraiment*  reculons...

----------


## david06600

> Ola ! Pas d'interprtation abusive de mes propos. Ttes "blanches" s'entendait au niveau des cheveux - blancs !


Mes excuses... ::oops::

----------


## souviron34

> Tout  fait ! C'est pour cela que l'on peut parler de Grontocratie en France !
> Si tu fait la moyenne d'ge, des autorits gouvernantes (AN, Ministres, et Snat), je suis sr que t'es largement au-dessus de 50  ans !


Oui, mais justement ce gouvernement se distingue de pas mal d'autres prcdemment (sauf 1 de Jospin) par sa moyenne d'ge abaisse..

Je trouve donc que l'on critique un peu facilement.. 

Que l'on critique le snat ou l'Assemble (quoique,  l'Assemble, a se rajeunit quand mme de plus en plus), soit.

Mais ma remarque tait par rapport au gouvernement 




> bah, pour une fois qu'on a un gouvernment et un prsident dans la cinquantaine, a a pas l'air de vous plaire plus





> Bah ouai mais c'est quand mme essentiellement le 3me ge qui l'a lu

----------


## Louis Griffont

> elle est juste une carririste pur/dur et franchement elle a le charisme et l'loquence d'une huitre.


Sur ce coup, le PS c'est fait avoir par la Droite et leur magnifique manipulation des mdias !
Les Mdias (de droite  95%) ont cr de toute pice une candidate pour s'opposer  Sarkozy. Ils ont pris Sgo parce qu'elle reprsentait celle qui avait battue Rafarin aux rgionales, et qui,  l'poque tait proche de Hollande. La droite n'avait peur que d'une chose, c'est de se retrouver face  DSK, car, l, ils auraient eu un sacr problme.




> Oui, mais justement ce gouvernement se distingue de pas mal d'autres prcdemment (sauf 1 de Jospin) par sa moyenne d'ge abaisse..


Bof !

A partir du moment o ils appliquent la politique qu'on leur a appris y 30 ans !  ::roll::

----------


## souviron34

> La droite n'avait peur que d'une chose, c'est de se retrouver face  DSK, car, l, ils auraient eu un sacr problme.


 ::mouarf::   ::calim2:: 

Si DSK est ce que le PS peut faire de mieux, pauvre PS !!!!


Et contrairement  ce que tu as l'air de penser,  part les cadres du PS, chez les militants , et surtout chez les lecteurs, c'tait loin d'tre le cas...

Fabius et DSK avaient DEJA eu leur heure de gloire, et tout le monde s'en fiche.. Comme Chevnement ou Jack..

En tous cas, moi je n'aurais jamais vot pour une anguille grande bourgeoise et fourbe comme lui..

----------


## Furikawari

> Si DSK est ce que le PS peut faire de mieux, pauvre PS !!!!
> 
> 
> Et contrairement  ce que tu as l'air de penser,  part les cadres du PS, chez les militants , et surtout chez les lecteurs, c'tait loin d'tre le cas...
> 
> Fabius et DSK avaient DEJA eu leur heure de gloire, et tout le monde s'en fiche.. Comme Chevnement ou Jack..
> 
> En tous cas, moi je n'aurais jamais vot pour une anguille grande bourgeoise et fourbe comme lui..


C'est vrai que voter pour une dmago, de droite, qui se trouve au PS par accident est beaucoup mieux... Je sens que a dvie l.

----------


## OWickerman

> Si la dmocratie tait une fin en soi, alors on n'aurait plus rien  faire depuis 1789 ! Hlas, les principes mmes de la dmocratie sont sans cesse remis en question, bafous, et pitins par nos ttes (blanches) _pensantes_ ! 
> Donc, en aucun cas, ce ne peut-tre une fin ! C'est un objectif, un rve, une idologie pour un mode de vie  (et je ne vois pas le rapport avec les lgumes )


Je pense que tu comprends mal le concept de tlologie.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je pense que tu comprends mal le concept de tlologie.


tlologie ? Connais pas ! Mais je suis prt  apprendre, expliques-moi ! 

Et surtout, donnes-moi bien le rapport entre "tlologie", "dmocratie" et "vgtarien". Merci.

----------


## danielhagnoul

Bonjour.

Vu de l'extrieur, ce feuilleton amour-haine entre la politique et l'internet commence  faire peur.

J'espre que ce n'est pas aussi contagieux que la grippe.  :8O:

----------


## Chauve souris

*Internet est un danger...*

Ah ! A part pour mes vieilles vertbres si je reste trop riv  mon ordi, je ne vois pas de quel "_danger_" on parle. Se faire craser en traversant une autoroute de la communication ?  ::aie:: 

*... pour la dmocratie*

Parce qu'avant Internet, quand les mdias taient exclusivement aux mains des politiques et des militaro-industriels la "_dmocratie_" ne risquait rien ?

Donc le "_danger_", pour la "_dmocratie_", c'est que le peuple puisse prendre la parole, que les journalistes puissent publier leur articles qui auraient automatiquement t interdits de publication. Pire, certains particuliers se sont sentis une vocation de journalistes d'investigations en dehors de toute cole de conditionnement journalistique. Mais ne serait-ce pas cela la dmocratie et non la permutation de dirigeants interchangeables tous les 5 ans par des lections ?

Effectivement il y a de quoi s'inquiter ! Au dpart ce n'avait pas t prvu pour a. Nos politicards qui ne comprennent rien  rien avaient cru que ce serait un Minitel couleur plus pratique pour que les cons sommateurs puissent passer leurs commandes. A la rigueur ils auraient pu lire en ligne la version de Elle ou du Monde diplo.

Avec le gain en technologie ce fut l'horreur ! Les FAI ne pouvaient mme plus tre des censeurs car les sites persos leurs chappaient (blogs, auto hbergement), les avantages de la "_dlocalisation_" n'taient plus rservs au MEDEF et au cot de la main d'oeuvre. Les bons pres de familles et leurs rejetons devinrent des experts en communication rseau et en techniques scurises. Les ados firent des sites mieux torchs que celui de Sgolne Royal (pas difficile !). Bref la narchie  ::aie::  Rappelons, quand mme, que ce concept veut dire auto organisation sans la contrainte tatique (voir Proudhon, Bakounine, Malatesta, Reclus, Joyeux, Gurin, etc.)

Les tenants du "_politically correct_" font alors de grandes grimaces (souviron34) et pleurent aprs la "_rgulation_" sur les "_excs_" de cette - justement - dmocratie (c--d pour le peuple et par le peuple). Perso, et comme bon nombre d'intervenants l'ont soulign, je prfre que soient profrs de grosses conneries plutt que devoir tout niveler sous le contrle d'un mdorateur (pardon, modrateur). Le dbat et la rprobation suscits par les dites grosses conneries est beaucoup plus enrichissant que la censure. Car n'oubliez pas que

*LA LIBERTE EST LE CRIME QUI CONTIENT TOUS LES CRIMES, C'EST NOTRE ARME ABSOLUE*

----------


## cmax

> Ils peuvent vendre leur article au canard enchain!


L'UMP parti pour lequel j'ai toujours eu de l'admiration, est devenu le parti de tous les dfauts
Je crois qu'ils dtruisent tout ce qu'ils touchent
taxes impts dpenses inutiles, matraquage de l'automobile
etc.etc.

----------


## souviron34

> Les tenants du "_politically correct_" font alors de grandes grimaces (souviron34)


je te laisse le choix de tes mots et de tes penses, mais je ne crois pas tre peru comme tel sur ce forum..

En tous cas sur pas mal de sujets je me sens trs nettement plus "_politiquement incorrect_", et ce d'autant plus quand je vois que je suis souvent un des seuls  dfendre des opinions contraires  la bien-pensance et  l'unanimit exprime ici...

 ::P: 



PS: comme je l'ai dit ailleurs, le "politiquement correct" ne veut pas dire tre d'accord avec le pouvoir, ou avec l'opposition.. Il y a une opposition politiquement correcte, de mme qu'un support politiquement correct du pouvoir, de mme que du politiquement correct sur pas mal de sujets dits "de socit"..  :;):  Cela signifie "bien-pensance", "penser avec des oeillres"...  ::P:

----------


## r0d

> Proudhon, Bakounine, Malatesta, Reclus, Joyeux, Gurin, etc.)


Et Kropotkine!??! Pourquoi ne citez-vous jamais Kropotkine? Celui qui a trouv la charnire, la rotule de l'anarchisme. Et Durruti!!?? Arrrghh, citer un scribouillard comme Reclus et ne pas parler de Durruti... c'en est trop... nan mais srieux, c'est un Durruti et un Kropotkine qu'il nous faut, et non un Proudhon avec ses gentilles mutuelles ou une girouette de Bakounine. Moins de Marx, plus de Louise Michel, que diantre!!

Je me souviens d'un proniste argentin, que j'ai rencontr par l-bas, qui me disait: "oui mais vous les trotskars et les anars, vous passez votre temps  vous masturber sur des thories pendant que tout est en train de se passer sous vos yeux et vous ne le voyez mme pas". Et il avait pas tort  ::(: 

L'autre jour, en coutant France Inter sur internet, je suis tomb sur une mission qui parlait d'conomie. C'tait Frdric Lordon invit  La-bas si j'y suis. Ben ce gars l il a bien capt l'embrouille. Aprs avoir analys la situation conomique pourrie de la France, on lui demande quelles sont les solutions qu'il propose. Ben le gars il rponds direK: "un soulvement". Oui, un soulvement. Et il a raison. Si on ne bouge pas, tout va continuer, et que ce soit la droite ou la gauche, ce sera pareil. Et c'est pour a qu'il est temps de ranger les livres, et de sortir les drapeaux.

----------


## Marco46

Un soulvement ?

Pour a faudrait dj que la majorit soit d'accord avec a, ce qui est loin d'tre le cas et pour qu'elle soit d'accord il faut la convaincre, et pour la convaincre il faut parler et gesticuler, avoir accs aux mdias etc ...

Je trouve ce genre de solutions (le soulvement, la rvolution) absurde et irresponsable.

----------


## GanYoshi

> Ben ce gars l il a bien capt l'embrouille. Aprs avoir analys la situation conomique pourrie de la France, on lui demande quelles sont les solutions qu'il propose. Ben le gars il rponds direK: "un soulvement". Oui, un soulvement. Et il a raison. Si on ne bouge pas, tout va continuer, et que ce soit la droite ou la gauche, ce sera pareil. Et c'est pour a qu'il est temps de ranger les livres, et de sortir les drapeaux.


Hum les analystes conomique ont pour habitude d'tre soudain beaucoup plus vague lorsqu'il s'agit de proposer des solutions que lorsqu'ils critiquent, mais "un soulvement" c'est la meilleur que j'ai entendu. Surtout qu'on peut l'interprter comme on veux.

Marco46 c'est vrai que cette solution de soulvement est absurde, elle a pour seule mrite d'exister, et de rappeler  nos politiques qu'ils ne peuvent pas faire n'importe quoi et qu'un jour, si la situation le ncessite vraiment, il y peut y avoir un soulvement. 
Pour l'instant rien ne justifie un soulvement, mais j'ai cru comprendre que r0d tait assez alarmiste et rvolutionnaire dans ces propos.  ::D:

----------


## Furikawari

> Pour l'instant rien ne justifie un soulvement, mais j'ai cru comprendre que r0d tait assez alarmiste et rvolutionnaire dans ces propos.


Selon *tes* critres, rien ne justifie un soulvement. Mais ce n'est en aucun cas une vrit absolue.

----------


## Marco46

> Selon *tes* critres, rien ne justifie un soulvement. Mais ce n'est en aucun cas une vrit absolue.


L'argument peut se retourner trs facilement.

Selon les critres de r0d il y aurait matire  justifier un soulvement et une pousse de violence ?

De quel droit le jugement de r0d lgitimerait de jeter la socit dans le chaos plutt que le jugement d'un autre prnant la ngociation ?

----------


## BainE

> Et c'est pour a qu'il est temps de ranger les livres, et de sortir les drapeaux.


Pas encore, c'est trop tt.
Faut continuer  crer des ingalits, des pauvres, des crves la dalle... on est encore bien trop nombreux en europe occidentale  se satisfaire de notre situation de classe moyenne, une remise a plat n'interesse pas encore la masse.

Faut voter pour le capital, ca ira plus vite comme ca.

Sinon pour le sujet de base, internet c'est mal, internet tue les artistes, internet tue les enfants, mais surtout internet tue le controle de la dsinformation tatique. Internet c'est le mal absolu, vade retro Satanas.

----------


## GanYoshi

> Selon *tes* critres, rien ne justifie un soulvement. Mais ce n'est en aucun cas une vrit absolue.


Oui, selon moi, rien ne justifie un soulvement. 
C'est possible de discuter deux secondes sans dire  chaque phrases "je pense que", "selon moi", a se sous-entend dans ce contexte.
Si encore j'voquais un chiffre que j'avais calculer moi mme, je verrais l'utilit de prciser que c'est selon moi, mais l franchement...

----------


## souviron34

je citerais juste (oui oui, je m'auto-cite  :;): ) quelque chose que j'ai mis dans un autre post dans un autre thread :




> il faudrait aussi arrter de se plaindre et regarder la vrit en face, qui est que nous vivons 10000 fois mieux que la plupart des pays, et que si notre souci est le bien-tre de tous, alors nous devons descendre drastiquement de niveau de vie, et vraisembablement oublier la notion de retraite, la notion de sant gratuite, la notion d'enseignement gratuit, la notion de vacances, de congs pays, etc etc... Dans le cas contraire, il faut alors admettre que ce qui nous intresse le plus c'est notre niveau de vie et pas celui des autres..


 ::P:

----------


## GanYoshi

> il faudrait aussi arrter de se plaindre et regarder la vrit en face, qui est que nous vivons 10000 fois mieux que la plupart des pays, et que si notre souci est le bien-tre de tous, alors nous devons descendre drastiquement de niveau de vie, et vraisembablement oublier la notion de retraite, la notion de sant gratuite, la notion d'enseignement gratuit, la notion de vacances, de congs pays, etc etc... Dans le cas contraire, il faut alors admettre que ce qui nous intresse le plus c'est notre niveau de vie et pas celui des autres..


Incroyable c'est tellement vrai.  ::D: 
De quoi briser la fausse bonne conscience de certains.  :8O:

----------


## r0d

> De quel droit le jugement de r0d lgitimerait de jeter la socit dans le chaos plutt que le jugement d'un autre prnant la ngociation ?


3 choses:
1. Le fait de considrer comme lgitime un soulvement est effectivement trs subjectif. Comment pourrait-il en tre autrement? S'il y avait consensus, un soulvement ne serait pas ncessaire.
2. Un soulvement ne signifie pas ncessairement ni violence ni chaos. J'ai l'impression que le spectre du bolchvisme rode encore dans nos placards. Il y a tout un tas d'exemples de soulvements qui n'ont engendr ni l'un ni l'autre (mes rfrences sur le sujet sont la rvolution des oeillets et, moins flagrant mais tout aussi riche en enseignement, la rvolution pacifique qui abouti  l'indpendance de l'Inde en 47, mais il y a bien d'autres exemples).
3. Un soulvement n'est pas incompatible avec la ngociation, au contraire, il peut s'avrer une bonne faon de forcer  la ngociation. Un peu comme le boycott conomique  l'encontre d'une nation ennemie.




> Pas encore, c'est trop tt.
> Faut continuer  crer des ingalits, des pauvres, des crves la dalle... on est encore bien trop nombreux en europe occidentale  se satisfaire de notre situation de classe moyenne, une remise a plat n'intresse pas encore la masse.


C'est ce que l'on appelle "la politique du pire". R. Luxembourg avait ce penchant - et il fut suivi en partie par les spartakistes - c'est peut-tre la seule position que je lui reproche. D'ailleurs la sanction fut svre: l'arrive du national socialisme au pouvoir. Le problme de ce point c'est que lorsque le dsquilibre est trop important, tout peut arriver, et l'histoire a montr que c'est souvent le pire.

Une socit humaine est un ensemble mouvant de forces antagonistes qui s'affrontent. Tant qu'il y a un quilibre entre ces forces, le systme est stable. Lorsque cet quilibre est rompu, a casse. Ce que nous disons, nous les "rvolutionnaires"*, c'est qu'il ne faut pas attendre que a casse: il faut que l'on parvienne, avant,  faire comprendre au plus grand nombre de gens que l'quilibre est en danger.



* on met un peu tout et n'importe quoi dans ce mot, mais ne perdez jamais des yeux qu'une rvolution n'est pas forcment violente.

----------


## BainE

M. souviron, tu as la cinquaine, un poil cynique parfois, mais prends nous pas pour des lapins de 3 semaines.
Comme si le niveau de vie des autres nous interessait rellement.
C'est pour faire bonne impression, le nerf de la guerre n'est pas la.
C'est la mode, ca fait "in", comme les grands penseurs mdiatiques de notre poque de haute culture (BHL en fer de lance des intellectuels mondins)
Je suis d'accord que c'est peut etre l accord le plus consensuel et hypocrite de ce jeune sicle, mais bon tout le monde s'en satisfait.

Mais la n'est pas la question de base.
Pourquoi l appareil tatique devrait controler l intgralit des moyens de communications ?
Qu est qui justifie de limiter/surveiller la libert ? 
Quelques conneries balances par un illimn un peu plus fougueux que les autres ?
Ou bien la peur peut tre ? mais de quoi.

----------


## Marco46

> Le fait de considrer comme lgitime un soulvement est effectivement trs objectif. Comment pourrait-il en tre autrement?


C'est subjectif.

r0d considre que la reprsentation du monde qu'il se fait dans son esprit (sa ralit) justifie un soulvement. Ou en d'autres termes, de ton point de vue, l'tat du monde (qui n'est autre que TA reprsentation du monde) ncessite un soulvement pour le modifier.

Mais peut tre voulais-tu crire subjectif et tu as crit objectif, auquel cas ta phrase n'a plus du tout le mme sens et je retire ce que je viens de dire.




> S'il y avait consensus, un soulvement ne serait pas ncessaire.


Dans tous les cas, s'il y avait consensus non seulement sur l'tat du monde mais sur les rponses  apporter, les dcisions  prendre seraient effectivement plus facile c'est sr  ::mrgreen:: 

Pour le coup de la rvolution sans violences je demande  voir ! La rvolution des oeillets est une exception, quand  l'indpendance de l'Inde, si Ghandi tait pacifique, les anglais pas tellement, et il y a eu de grands moments de violence.

----------


## souviron34

> Mais la n'est pas la question de base.
> Pourquoi l appareil tatique devrait controler l intgralit des moyens de communications ?
> Qu est qui justifie de limiter/surveiller la libert ? 
> Quelques conneries balances par un illimn un peu plus fougueux que les autres ?
> Ou bien la peur peut tre ? mais de quoi.


je suis d'accord que j'tais HS, mais je rpondais  la page prcdente, qui l'tait tout autant  :;):

----------


## r0d

> C'est subjectif.


heu oui, c'est ce que je voulais dire  ::oops:: 
je vais corriger mon post d'ailleurs  ::oops::

----------


## r0d

> Pour le coup de la rvolution sans violences je demande  voir !


Et bien voit, mon fils  ::aie:: 
la rvolution orange
la rvolution de velours
la rvolution des roses
la rovolution des tulipes
la rvolution des oeillets
la rvolution du cdre
la rvolution chantante
...

et puis il ne faut pas perdre de vue que dans l'immense majorit des cas, c'est l'tat qui est responsable des violences lors des insurrections (pensez aux canuts,  la commune de paris, etc...). Je dis a, c'est juste pour recadrer les responsabilits.

----------


## BainE

> C'est ce que l'on appelle "la politique du pire". R. Luxembourg avait ce penchant - et il fut suivi en partie par les spartakistes - c'est peut-tre la seule position que je lui reproche. D'ailleurs la sanction fut svre: l'arrive du national socialisme au pouvoir. Le problme de ce point c'est que lorsque le dsquilibre est trop important, tout peut arriver, et l'histoire a montr que c'est souvent le pire.


Je ne dis pas que c'est mon opinion, mais j ai un peu l impression que c'est la voie qu'on suit.

----------


## matpush

```
Il est plus proche d'un dictateur que d'un dmocrate !
```

Moins d'1m75, comme tout les plus "grand" (entendez terrifiant) dictateurs.

Mais moi j'dis a j'dis rien ...

(Comment a pas constructif comme remarque ???  ::P: )

----------


## Marco46

> Et bien voit, mon fils 
> la rvolution orange
> la rvolution de velours
> la rvolution des roses
> la rovolution des tulipes
> la rvolution des oeillets
> la rvolution du cdre
> la rvolution chantante
> ...
> ...


Ouai oui et non pour tes exemples, une rvolution je vois a en plus grand, pour moi 1776 aux US, 1789 en France, 1917 en Russie, a c'est des rvolutions. La rvolution orange en Ukraine par exemple c'est plus une protestation du peuple qui obtient rparation plutt qu'un vritable changement fondamental de modle de socit.

----------


## Dark Vinci

Et bunh quand je vois la plthore d'arguments nombrilistes de gens parlant de soulvement pensant servir le droit de la collectivit. Je me demande si c'est mme personne sont dj sorti de la France peut-tre devraient t'ils y songer pour comparer. 
Pour ma part je n'ai pas d'ide aussi extrmiste et peut-tre que certain n'arrive pas  prendre le recul ncessaire et sont aussi vhments qu'un taureau chargeant un matador. Quand on voit le nombre de liberts et de privilges que les franais ont face  une majorit de pays dans le monde laisse songeur.

*Mais revenons en au sujet principal, Internet est il un Danger pour la dmocratie ?*

A cette question j'eviterai de faire le joyeux sophiste en essayant d'viter de jouer sur la smantique et essayer d'appeler un chat un chat.

- En lui mme le rseau Internet n'a pas de volont propre, il est neutre, alors ou est le problme me direz vous, bah le problme c'est l'homme et l'utilisation qu'il en fait et c'est vrai pour tout autres systmes (economique, militaire......).
- Des lois internationales sont mis en place pour contrler ces dits systmes, donc en thorie tout devrai aller pour le mieux dans le meilleur des monde,  noter que ce point je le traite en vision globale c'est  dire mondial et n'ont pas franco-francais (beaucoup font cette erreur ne du nombrilisme culturelle francais).
          - Du point de vue du systme conomique : Paradis fiscal, krach    boursier, dlit d'initi, obligation pourri, bref je ne donne que quelques exemples qui nous montre que c'est impossible de tout controler. (A not je n'essaie pas de traiter le sujet du systme economique actuelle je veux juste faire un parallle).

Alors qu'en est il d'internet : 

Bnficie t'il d'un systme de droit et de lois, oui il existe bel et bien.
Le seul problme est la mise en application de ces dites lois,  cause d'un certain manque de moyen. (Et c'est vraiment la ou le bas blesse).
Ce sont donc les entreprises prives et les mafieux dont on a oubli de parler.
Personne n'a menssionn ca:::::

*Gueguerre entre l'Estonie et la Russie, c'est  Wargames  dans les pays baltes ! Tout a commenc par une action symbolique, l'enlvement dans un jardin public de Tallin (capitale de l'Estonie), d'un mmorial de guerre datant de la priode sovitique. Pour l'Estonie, c'tait une faon d'affirmer un peu plus la jeune indpendance du pays face au grand voisin russe. Mais  Moscou, certains y ont vu au mieux une provocation, au pire un outrage. Et la rplique fut terrible.

En quelques heures, ce pays, qui compte parmi les plus connects d'Europe, fut l'objet d'une srie d'attaques par dni de service (DDOS, dni de service distribu) sans prcdent  l'chelle d'un pays. Les sites gouvernementaux furent les premiers viss. Puis vint le tour des banques, des mdias et des partis politiques. Le numro des urgences (ambulances, incendies) est mme rest indisponible pendant plus d'une heure.* 

<<Et pour moi ce n'est qu'un dbut>>

----------


## deadalnix

Je vois un argument rcurent qui me choque. En fait il est totalement dbile.

Bien sur que le niveau de vie en France est plus lev que dans la plupart des pays du monde. Mais est-ce un raison pour se dire tout est bien tout va bien, la preuve a marche encore plus mal ailleurs.

C'est compltement con excuser moi. C'est pas parce que d'autres sont dans un merde plus noire et nausabonde que la notre qu'on y est pas nous mmes. Et qu'on est pas en train de s'y enfoncer.

C'est quoi la prochaine tape du raisonnement ? Un grand jeu concours, qui a le rgime le plus dictatorial ?

----------


## Dark Vinci

> Je vois un argument rcurent qui me choque. En fait il est totalement dbile.


Non personnellement je vois rien qui me choque la dedans ce que je regarde c'est la ralit sur le terrain,  croire que tu ne t'es jamais pos la question pourquoi autant de personne immigre en france. 
Je te vois venir les lumires de l'occident l'effet tappe  l'oeil alors pourquoi font t'il des regroupement familliale ? C'est bien que la france est un pays ou la vie et les droits de l'homme sont respects en (majorit),  je t'apprend rien si je te dis que la perfection n'existe pas.




> C'est compltement con excuser moi. C'est pas parce que d'autres sont dans un merde plus noire et nausabonde que la notre qu'on y est pas nous mmes. Et qu'on est pas en train de s'y enfoncer.


Vraiment tu doit vivre en Somalie pour avoir des arguments aussi solide  ::cry:: .
Et si ce n'est pas le cas peut-tre, devrai tu lire Candide, sa pourrait te donner une autre vision de la vie, et peut-tre aurai-je droit  des arguments moins colrique et pessimiste.




> C'est quoi la prochaine tape du raisonnement ? Un grand jeu concours, qui a le rgime le plus dictatorial ?


Je vois que tes le genre de personne qui adore cracher dans la soupe. 
Mais bon je passe sur les inepties que tu me propose qui ne mnent  rien.
Personnellement je suis raliste aucun homme n'est parfait, aucun systme ou pays ne l'est non plus et ca il y a longtemps que je l'ai compris et accept (ce qui n'empeche pas de tenter de l'amliorer d'ailleurs) mais franchement sa m'empche pas de dormir. 

Pour en revenir  internet le sujet du dbat, il faut arriv  parvenir  un quilibre entre les diffrents acteurs du rseau, on pavoise sur le contrle des donnes mais c'est devenu invitable et d'ailleurs elle s'effectue dj depuis longtemps, mais comme la plupart de ces entreprise ou socits mafieuse ne sont pas bass en France, elle n'avait pas de compte  rendre  la CNIL.

Ensuite Anarchie totalitarisme servent peut tre des causes diffrentes mais faudrait pas oublier que ca donne  la fin les mme rsultat. (Vous ne serez pas plus heureux avec l'un qu'avec l'autre).

----------


## Mdinoc

Je suis pourtant d'accord avec deadalnix. Mme en considrant qu'on a plus de chance que les autres, je ne vois pas pourquoi on devrait accepter un nivellement par le bas.

Bien  sr, il y a des secteurs o c'est invitable, comme on nous le dit si souvent pour le niveau de vie (ou les retraites). Mais je ne considre pas la libert comme l'un de ces secteurs.

----------


## deadalnix

Ah bah je suis convaincu maintenant.

Il y a pire ailleurs, donc c'est forcement bien ici.

Si si, soyez pas septiques ! Regardez, il y a pire ailleurs . . .

Non dcidment, je ne vois toujours pas la logique du raisonnement. Rhtoriquement, a marche du tonnerre, mais a ne dmontre strictement rien.

D'ailleurs, il y a une phrase qui m'a faite rire :




> (ce qui n'empeche pas de tenter de l'amliorer d'ailleurs)


Non mais srieusement, tu serais pas du genre  cracher dans la soupe ? Tu as t en Somalie au moins avant de raconter des choses pareilles ?

a marche rudement bien comme argumentaire. C'est totalement creux mais a marche du tonnerre  ::D:

----------


## souviron34

> Je vois un argument rcurent qui me choque. En fait il est totalement dbile.
> 
> Bien sur que le niveau de vie en France est plus lev que dans la plupart des pays du monde. Mais est-ce un raison pour se dire tout est bien tout va bien, la preuve a marche encore plus mal ailleurs.
> 
> C'est compltement con excuser moi. C'est pas parce que d'autres sont dans un merde plus noire et nausabonde que la notre qu'on y est pas nous mmes. Et qu'on est pas en train de s'y enfoncer.
> 
> C'est quoi la prochaine tape du raisonnement ? Un grand jeu concours, qui a le rgime le plus dictatorial ?


Il y a une diffrence entre tenter d'amliorer un systme, mais savoir qu'on a quand mme un des meilleurs, et toujours rler en se plaignant..

Je peux t'assurer que ce qui semble de plus en plus caractriser la vie en France c'est cette espce de morosit et de noirceur permanente : on dirait que personne n'aime la vie..

Le fond de ce que je disait tait que dans bien d'autres pays il y a des gens qui , _objectivement_, sont plus maheureux, et qui ne passent pourtant pas leur vie  se lamenter sur leurs malheurs mais profitent quand mme de la vie.. Fatalistes, oui, mais gais.. Ici cela devient de plus en plus non-fatalistes et tristes...



Un exemple vident  : la plupart des humoristes "durs"  l'heure actuelle (et ils sont peu nombreux) se plaignent de la bien-pensance et du "politiquement correct".  Or l'humour est le refuge des pauvres et des gens de rgimes dictatoriaux..

----------


## Dark Vinci

> Mme en considrant qu'on a plus de chance que les autres, je ne vois pas pourquoi on devrait accepter un nivellement par le bas.


Je note que tu n'es pas contre une quantification "des liberts" dont tu jouit, sache dans la vie que  chaque fois que tu dit "oui contre ton gr" tu accepte ce nivellement vers le bas que ce soit dans la sphre prive, professionnel ou institutionnel.




> a marche rudement bien comme argumentaire. C'est totalement creux mais a marche du tonnerre


Pour te dire franchement non je suis pas aller en Somalie, mais je suis deja aller au Burkina Faso et en thaillande et franchement je dis pas mon argumentaire est parfait mais il a nanmoins le mrite d'tre raliste.

Le rseau internet a les mmes acteurs que sur la scne economique mondial. Donc je ne vois pas pourquoi se systme chapperai au mme rgle, quand il y aura trop d'abus bah on collera une rustine comme on fait actuellement pour notre systme conomique.
Il y aura des nivellements c'est clair mais de la  dire que nos institutions vont tout contrler au dtriment des liberts, ca reste quand mme illusoire, surtout dans le cadre de la 5me rpublique.





> Il y a une diffrence entre tenter d'amliorer un systme, mais savoir qu'on a quand mme un des meilleurs, et toujours rler en se plaignant..
> 
> Je peux t'assurer que ce qui semble de plus en plus caractriser la vie en France c'est cette espce de morosit et de noirceur permanente : on dirait que personne n'aime la vie..
> 
> Le fond de ce que je disait tait que dans bien d'autres pays il y a des gens qui , objectivement, sont plus maheureux, et qui ne passent pourtant pas leur vie  se lamenter sur leurs malheurs mais profitent quand mme de la vie.. Fatalistes, oui, mais gais.. Ici cela devient de plus en plus non-fatalistes et tristes...


Sa condense bien le fond de ma pense, que dire de plus ?

----------


## r0d

@Dark Vinci: je vois 2 erreurs de raisonnement dans tes propos:
1. Je n'ai jamais compris cet argument du "c'est pire ailleurs donc ceux qui ont envie de changer les choses ici sont dans l'erreur". Je ne comprends pas la logique: il ne faudrait pas essayer de s'amliorer tant qu'il y en a qui font pire autour de nous?
2. Ce que l'on cherche, en essayant de changer les choses par la politique, c'est, dit de la faon la plus gnrale, d'amliorer le bonheur des citoyens. Or si la France est effectivement un pays riche, il est quelque chose qui est entr dans le croyances populaires mais qui n'est pas vrai: l'argent ne fait pas le bonheur. Je ressort tout le temps l'exemple de cette tribu kibushi chez qui j'ai vcu quelques temps: ils n'avaient pas de sous mais ils taient les plus heureux de la terre. J'ai rcemment rencontr des berbres du sud de l'Atlas, et des communauts indiennes andines, qui taient bien plus heureux que la majorit des franais que je connais. Et bien sr que l'inverse n'est pas non plus vrai: il y a beaucoup de peuple pauvres qui ne sont pas heureux bien sr. Mais je pointais juste l'erreur de raisonnement qui est une gnralisation invalide.

Et puis la pauvret de certains pays est,  mon avis, plus une consquence de la politique extrieure des pays riches (dont la France) que quelconque autre facteur.

----------


## Dark Vinci

> 1. Je n'ai jamais compris cet argument du "c'est pire ailleurs donc ceux qui ont envie de changer les choses ici sont dans l'erreur". Je ne comprends pas la logique: il ne faudrait pas essayer de s'amliorer tant qu'il y en a qui font pire autour de nous?


Si j'ai laiss pens sa je m'en excuse par avance, je n'ai rien contre la thorie de l'volution ou du changement. C'est la qute de tout homme de vouloir s'amliorer ou de vouloir amliorer les systmes qu'il cre.




> 2. Ce que l'on cherche, en essayant de changer les choses par la politique, c'est, dit de la faon la plus gnrale, d'amliorer le bonheur des citoyens.


Je suis d'accord mais ce n'est pas le seul et unique moyen, des moyens y en a plein d'autres d'accder au bonheur sans que ce soit ncessairement politique. 




> Or si la France est effectivement un pays riche, il est quelque chose qui est entr dans le croyances populaires mais qui n'est pas vrai: l'argent ne fait pas le bonheur


Vu qu'une grande partie des Francais sont matrialistes et vive dans une socit de consommation, je serai tent de dire que tu as pas tord,  nous de pas perdre de vue que l'argent est un outil pas une fin en soi.




> Je ressort tout le temps l'exemple de cette tribu kibushi chez qui j'ai vcu quelques temps: ils n'avaient pas de sous mais ils taient les plus heureux de la terre. J'ai rcemment rencontr des berbres du sud de l'Atlas, et des communauts indiennes andines, qui taient bien plus heureux que la majorit des franais que je connais. Et bien sr que l'inverse n'est pas non plus vrai: il y a beaucoup de peuple pauvres qui ne sont pas heureux bien sr. Mais je pointais juste l'erreur de raisonnement qui est une gnralisation invalide.


Le point commun de ces tribus c'est qu'elle m'ont l'air assez dtach du pouvoir central de leur pays qui accepte gnralement leur diffrence culturelle de plus je ne pense pas qu'elle ne fond pas de politique ou trs peu j'aimerai bien en apprendre plus  leur sujet. A noter que ces tribus grent trs bien les tenant et aboutissant de leurs systmes, ce qui est plutt loin d'tre le cas pour nous.




> Et puis la pauvret de certains pays est,  mon, plus une consquence de la politique extrieure des pays riches (dont la France) que quelconque autre facteur.


La Je te contredirai pas la dessus.

----------


## souviron34

> 1. Je n'ai jamais compris cet argument du "c'est pire ailleurs donc ceux qui ont envie de changer les choses ici sont dans l'erreur". Je ne comprends pas la logique: il ne faudrait pas essayer de s'amliorer tant qu'il y en a qui font pire autour de nous?
> 2. Ce que l'on cherche, en essayant de changer les choses par la politique, c'est, dit de la faon la plus gnrale, d'amliorer le bonheur des citoyens.


Justement, c'est bien l le problme ..

Il semble qu'tre dans un pays riche avec plein d'avantages semblent attiser plus le pessimisme (de les perdre) que l'optimisme (de les avoir)..

Franchement, ayant longtemps vcu  l'tranger, o, comme partout, il y a des problmes et les choses ne sont parfaites, a devient vraiment une des caractristiques franaises ..


C'est tout ce que je dis sur le sujet..

 :;): 



PS: et comment veut-on que les gens ne soient pas moroses, alors qu'on arrte pas, justement, de passer des missions politiques, des trucs o on n'arrte pas de parler de la crise, de l'horreur des guerres, des maladies, du chmage, de la drogue, des problmes des banlieues, et j'en passe et des pires... ??


PPS : c'est une des raisons pour lesquelles je m'insurge rgulirement contre le "politiquement correct d'opposition" de dire "Wouach .. C'est NS le salo et la cuase de tout !!".. Bien que je ne sois pas d'accord avec tout ce qu'il fait, il a un mrite : c'est d'essayer.. Tout ce que je vois et j'entend c'est des critiques... Toujours ngatif...  Ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'il faut tre d'accord.. Mais tout n'est jamais Noir ou Blanc.. Et le fait de ne voir que le Noir partout est dprimant, d-motivant, dsesprant, et tout ce qu'on peut trouver en "d".. 

Il n'y a pas QUE la politique dans la vie.... Et il semble que la grande majorit des Franais l'ait oubli... Ce qui les rend tristes...

----------


## deadalnix

Juste comme a, bien sur qu'il n'y a pas que la politique dans la vie, mais il se trouve qu'on est dans une catgorie du forum nomme politique, alors autant en parler ici non ?

----------


## Dark Vinci

> Juste comme a, bien sur qu'il n'y a pas que la politique dans la vie, mais il se trouve qu'on est dans une catgorie du forum nomme politique, alors autant en parler ici non ?


Je ne vois rien d'hors sujet, quand on sous entend que la politique ne resoud pas  elle seul tout les problmes de socit. Peut-tre est ce politiquement incorrect de le dire, dans ce cas la je m'en excuse.  :;): 

ps : Merci  Rod et Mdinoc d'avoir t correct sur leur post en argumentant clairement mme si parfois nos avis divergent et a souviron34.
PPS : ( Ce sera aussi mon dernier post sur le sujet )

----------


## rt15

Je me permet de signaler deux mots inverss dans les citations :




> [internet] un danger pour le *totalitarisme*
> une transparence absolue qui est le dbut de la *dmocratie*


Bah vi :
De une, c'est les pays jugs les plus totalitaires qui censure le plus internet.
De deux, pour que le peuple gouverne (dmocratie, si si, rappelez vous le collge), faut qu'il soit un minimum au courant de ce qu'il se passe -> transparence ncessaire.

Un moment j'ai aussi eu peur que ces contrles puissent protger les postrieurs des enfants et l'intgrit physique des membres de la communaut juive. Mais non, ouf, ils sont l pour protger le pre Hortefeux (Cf article source). Sauvons les Hortefeux ! Censurons la diffusion de leurs propos racistes !

Censurons leparisen.fr, lemonde.fr et direct8 ! Ce sont de dangereux blogueurs dcadents !

----------


## Dr.Who

L'poque ou la technologie ou encore le status social n'ont jamais empcher des ttes de tomber.

La guillotine n'as pas servis uniquement contre les gueux faudrait peut tre leurs rappeler... 

on peut citer la fiction avec 1984 mais on peut galement citer la ralit avec 1789  ::twisted:: 



de rien, bonne journe.

----------


## B.AF

Moi ce que j'en pense c'est que tout le monde parle maintenant, car tout le monde cherche le buzz. Voil. Internet est devenu le courrier des lecteurs en plus rapide et en plus global. 

Les organismes ou organes de contrles n'ont jamais empch l'invitable, ils servent juste  dire  ddouaner les politiques en cas d'chec et au pire  crer des structures pour pantoufler destines aux hauts fonctionnaires.

De mme pour la tlvision, le CSA est dpass, pour la finance, l'AMF est trop faible, pour le tlphone, personne n'a su empcher les oligopoles et les erreurs de gestion, etc,etc...

Moi je suis pour de laisser faire. La ralit est que l'tat nommera encore des amis d'amis d'amis d'un cabinet quelconque, qui rendra un rapport  forte connotation "diplomatique", qui tablira le besoin en 5 points clef de crer un organisme de contrle global 'au service' de l'internaute. Mais comme d'habitude, comme il s'agira au final de petits arrangements entre amis, a finira comme d'habitude : par ne servir  rien, si ce n'est  voir un narque faire une tirade au JT quand le 5me jour des gens connaissant leur sujet voudront s'amuser un peu.

----------

